# :::Brasilianer-Basar:::



## mw1774 (8. Juni 2008)

wir brauchen alkohol  

folgende sachen gegen naturalien (wodka z.b. absolut, sekt trocken z.b. superb/geldermann oder energy-drinks z.b. red bull) abzugeben.
kein versand, abholung abends in ka-weststadt oder tagsüber in waldbronn industriegebiet!

rockshox tora 318




magura julie 180/160




hayes nine 180/160 ohne discs




schaltung deore und deore lx




vorbau fsa OS 170 31,8mm, 100mm lang




diverse griffe




schaltwerke xt 




umwerfer xt




diverse pedale




sattel




sattelstützen 31,6mm fsa sl 280 350mm und wheeler 31,6-320mm




lenker und vorbau syntace f139 + duraflite 2014 25,4-600mm
lenker fsa xc 282 31,8-620mm
lenker noname 25,4-580mm




beleuchtung aldi mit batterien


----------



## speedygonzales (8. Juni 2008)

hmm ist die Gabel besser als meine Shock Judy ???? da kenne ich mich nicht aus, was meint ihr Jungs?

wenn ja hätte Interesse..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (9. Juni 2008)

Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Die dürfte erheblich steifer sein und eine bessere Dämpfung haben. Wenn du an deinem Cube noch länger festhalten willst wär es zu überlegen auch gleich auf Scheibenbremse umzurüsten.


----------



## speedygonzales (9. Juni 2008)

ha, ich überlege die Saison noch mit der Cube zu fahren, und die Spezialized SJ erst ende des Jahres kaufen, in Dez. dürfte das neue Modell da sein, und die Preise für das 08 Modell fallen.


----------



## mw1774 (9. Juni 2008)

sodele,
federgabel und magura bremse sind flüssig geworden.....


----------



## eL (9. Juni 2008)

eingeschmolzen?

was gibt das denn für eine legierung?


----------



## Eike. (9. Juni 2008)

Stahluminium


----------



## Schwarzspecht (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo mw,

würde mal gerne eine 31,8er Sattelstütze ausleihen, ob das mit der Länge hinhaut. Ausserdem möchte ich noch mein Trikot holen - ich ruf dich morgen mal an ...


----------



## wookie (25. Juli 2008)

hm das wäre ja die perfekte chance an teile zu kommen um das bike von meinem schwager zu bauen 

mit alkohol in die jugend investieren  Der würde auch sicher mal bei den brasilianern mitfahren.

Hätte da interesse an den Hayes, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, LX Shifter und der syntace lenker-vorbaueinheit.

Ich gugg heute gleicch mal was ich an flüssigen leckereien finde!


----------



## mw1774 (25. Juli 2008)

die teile würden sich über eine artgerechte haltung freuen.....


----------



## wookie (25. Juli 2008)

ja, keine sorge. ich würde die teile niemals an ein RR bauen ;-)

Fabian - so sein name - hat jetzt schon ganz lange gespart und wir beide versuchen jetzt für 400 EUR ein rad aufzubauen mit dem er ohne frust auch mal schön ins gelände kann. 400 EUR sind natürlich ne ganz schöne herausforderung.

wenns fertig ist, wird einiges an herzblut  drinnen stecken, da müssen die teile gut aufgehoben sein. 

es wird also kein stadtrad was bei nächster gelegenheit von bahn-verpassern "abgeribbt" wird.

Ps.: ich würde die Hayes sogar liebevoll entlüften wenn es ihr danach ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (25. Juli 2008)

Hi mw,

gibts eigentlich 7-Tage-Umtauschrecht? Mein Rahmen ist entgegen der Angaben für 30 mm Sattelstützen gebaut - ich Trottel, hätte ja mal nachmessen können ...

Würde mich dann für den Sattel interessieren.


----------



## mw1774 (25. Juli 2008)

natürlich wolfgang, den sekt haben wir auch noch nicht angetastet..


----------



## wookie (25. Juli 2008)

gibt es den etwas, was ganz wichtig ist und in eurer mini-bar noch fehlt?


----------



## mw1774 (25. Juli 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> gibt es den etwas, was ganz wichtig ist und in eurer mini-bar noch fehlt?



also vodka-mäßig sind wir mittlerweile überversorgt, trockener sekt ist immer gut, können aber auch redbull dosen sein, damit mixen wir gerne die drinks


----------



## mw1774 (29. Juli 2008)

eigentlich kann der fred jetzt geschlossen werden.....




danke für den nächsten rausch


----------



## mw1774 (29. Juli 2008)

noch zu haben: 

folgende sachen gegen naturalien (wodka z.b. absolut, sekt trocken z.b. superb/geldermann oder energy-drinks z.b. red bull) abzugeben.
kein versand, abholung abends in ka-weststadt oder tagsüber in waldbronn industriegebiet!

schaltung deore 




vorbau fsa OS 170 31,8mm, 100mm lang




diverse griffe, die schwarzen gummigriffe sind weg!




ein schaltwerk xt 




ein paar pedale




sattel




lenker fsa xc 282 31,8-620mm
lenker noname 25,4-580mm




beleuchtung aldi mit batterien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (30. Juli 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> eigentlich kann der fred jetzt geschlossen werden.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich muss doch mal wieder vorbeikommen.......


----------



## mw1774 (30. Juli 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Ich muss doch mal wieder vorbeikommen.......



habe ich deine flasche nicht schön positioniert?


----------



## wookie (30. Juli 2008)

war der "Polster Otten" Sekt etwa von uns? - zum spühlen zwischen Prosecco und Pitu wirds langen 

Edit: Achtung Red Bull verleiht Flügel! Bei der Aussicht/Höhe nicht auf dumme Gedanken kommen


----------



## mw1774 (30. Juli 2008)

also wookie, deinen "POLSTER-OTTEN" sekt gibts nur für premiummomente, da ist der name programm...


----------



## wookie (30. Juli 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> also wookie, deinen "POLSTER-OTTEN" sekt gibts nur für premiummomente, da ist der name programm...



vorsichtshalber am nächsten tag frei nehmen


----------



## andi1969 (30. Juli 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> habe ich deine flasche nicht schön positioniert?



Doch bin ganz stolz auf euch.....


----------



## Schwarzspecht (30. Juli 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> natürlich wolfgang, den sekt haben wir auch noch nicht angetastet..



Alles kar, melde mich nächste Woche - diese ist es eine wenig eng.

Da ich manchmal so eine missionarische Ader habe, wie wäre es mit einem guten trockenen Weißwein oder Prosecco? Die RedBull Dosen nehme ich gerne für meine Tochter in Zahlung (aus dem Alters eid Ihr doch längst 'raus, oder?)!


----------



## mw1774 (30. Juli 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Alles kar, melde mich nächste Woche - diese ist es eine wenig eng.
> 
> Da ich manchmal so eine missionarische Ader habe, wie wäre es mit einem guten trockenen Weißwein oder Prosecco? Die RedBull Dosen nehme ich gerne für meine Tochter in Zahlung (aus dem Alters eid Ihr doch längst 'raus, oder?)!



also wir stehn auf das klebrige zeug, dank wookie haben wir jetzt 23 0,33l dosen, das müsste ne woche halten 
wein trinken wir nicht, prosecco zum mischen aber o.k.!

grüße


----------



## andi1969 (2. August 2008)

So hab auch noch was zu verdaddeln...macht ein gutes Gebot!!!! Bin nicht mit Alkohol zu locken






[/URL][/IMG]

Die Trinkblase ist sauber und desinfiziert!!!!!






[/URL][/IMG]
Syntace F139 105mm lang- 6°Steigung -139g gebraucht und guter Zustand.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (5. August 2008)

Hallo mw,

brauche evtl. eine komplette Schaltung. Habe meinen Deore-LX-XTR-Mix noch nicht zum Schalten gebracht. Wieviel Dosen RedBull willst Du denn für XT Umwerfer und Schaltwerk plus Schaltehebel? Funktionierte das zuletzt gut?

Grüßle
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (6. August 2008)

xt umwerfer hat sich für wookie verflüssigt,
habe noch ein xt schaltwerk und deore schalthebel (siehe bilder) übrig! die dinger waren bei vanessas cube montiert und haben einwandfrei funktioniert! trockener sekt hat momentan vorrang


----------



## Landei-Forst (6. August 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Hallo mw,
> 
> brauche evtl. eine komplette Schaltung. Habe meinen Deore-LX-XTR-Mix noch nicht zum Schalten gebracht. Wieviel Dosen RedBull willst Du denn für XT Umwerfer und Schaltwerk plus Schaltehebel? Funktionierte das zuletzt gut



Hmmm, ich hatte mit Deore Schaltknüppeln und XT Schaltwerk kein Problem.


----------



## andi1969 (20. September 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Falls irgendjemand von der Plaste Abteilung(Dirk Eike usw.) Interesse hat...
Einfach per PM Anfragen ist günstig an Neuen Halter abzugeben.


----------



## Eike. (20. September 2008)

Danke, ich hab mir grad einen neuen Vorbau gekauft und bin damit wunschlos glücklich.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. September 2008)

Sorry, aber die Farbe ist nicht so meins.


----------



## matou (20. September 2008)

Danke, ich leider auch nicht - ist mir zu schwer...


----------



## mw1774 (15. Oktober 2008)

falls jemand interesse hat:

2x billy weiß 40x28x202
1x billy weiß 60x28x202
2x benno weiß 20x17x202

-----> PN


----------



## andi1969 (17. Oktober 2008)

Tausche Fox F 100 Rl Mod 2007 ......





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

......gegen Rock Shox Reba Team Mod 2007 in weiß oder Manitou R7 Mod 2007 in weiß.
*Weitere Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum, bei Fragen bitte* *PM*


----------



## Eike. (4. November 2008)

Aus finanziellen Gründen löse ich mein Hardtail auf. Die Teile kommen demnächst in den Bikemarkt und/oder zu Ebay aber falls von euch jemand Interesse hat liste ich sie hier schonmal auf.

Scott Voltage YZ0 Rahmen in M mit Ritchey Steuersatz
Fox 32 Talas RL '06 (braucht einen Luftkartuschenservice)
Avid Juicy 7 '07 schwarz 203/185 oder 185/160
Deore Schalthebel 3x9
Laufradsatz XLC 20mm Steckachse/DT Onyx QR, Mach1 2.3 Disc Felgen, 2mm Speichen
XTR 952 long cage Schaltwerk
Deore LX HT2 Kurbel
Scott Vorbau+Lenker (25,4mm)
Wellgo MG1 schwarz, praktisch neu

Über die Preise hab ich mir noch keine richtigen Gedanken gemacht weil das meiste wohl eh auf Ebay geht. Aber wenn jemand was brauchen kann einfach Bescheid sagen, dann schauen wir mal. Alkoholika oder sonstige Naturalien sind als Zahlungsmittel allerdings nicht zugelassen, nur harte und international anerkannte Währungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. November 2008)

Ich hab auch was anzubieten:





Das ist die gekoppelte Teilesammlung an RR-Fahrradteilen, die ich mein eigen nenne. Nur steht diese Sammlung großteils ungenutzt in der Gegend rum, da ich mit dem Rad früher ins Geschäft gefahren bin, jetzt den AG gewechselt habe und sich das Radfahren nun nicht mehr aufdrängt. 

Ist ein 91er Giant Cadex Carbon (geklebter Carbonrahmen, wobei es sich um Carbonummantelte Alurohre handelt).

Ich will das Rad loswerden, da es wie schon geschrieben nur im Weg rumsteht ohne Nutzen.

Hier eine kleine Teileaufzählung, wobei bis auf den Klemmkopf der Sattelstütze alles funktioniert:

- Rahmen Giant Cadex Carbon
- Gabel Giant Alu geklebt
- LR HR Shimano 105 mit Wolper irgendwas Felge oder wahlweise oder besser noch dazu Mavic Industrielager 301 Schraubkranz mit Messerspeichen und auch Wolper irgendwas Felge
- LR VR dazugehörige Mavic VR-Nabe mit wieder Wolper irgendwas Felge
- Bremse Mavic / Bremshebel Shimano 105
- Schalthebel Unterrohr-Hebel Shimano 105
- Schaltwerk/Umwerfer Shimano 600
- Tretlager komplett Shimano 600
- Reifen beide keine 2 Jahre alt und keine 500 km Conti Grandprix am VR und UltraRace auch von Conti am HR
- Sattel Filte
- Vorbau mit Adapter von Konusklemmung auf Ahead umgebaut ITM-Roadrace 103mm
- Lenker 3T Modulo o.ä.
- Pedale Shimano MTB SPD geraten 525

Dafür will ich 70 EUR. Der Preis ist nicht verhandelbar. Das Rad muß bei mir abgeholt werden.

Einzelteile werden ebenfalls verkauft. Zum Einheitspreis zu je 70 EUR.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (4. November 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> [*]Deore LX HT2 Kurbel
> [*]Wellgo MG1 schwarz, praktisch neu



Hallo Eike,

hätte Interesse an diesen Teilen, kannst du mir mal deine Preisvorstellungen mailen: [email protected] oder als PN. Wäre für die neue Stadtschlampe ...

Ach, und der Lenker evtl., falls du den separat ohne Vorbau verklopfen möchtest.

@ all
Hat jemand evtl. noch SingleSpeed-Teile zu verhökern (@Wookie, das mit dem Kettenspanner bekommen wir wohl nicht mehr hin), z.B. Spacer, Ritzel hinten.
Ansonsten Sattel, Schraube für Sattelklemmung, Griffe, ...


----------



## iTom (4. November 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich hab auch was anzubieten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wußte gar nicht dass Du auf Schwuckenteile stehst


----------



## kermit* (4. November 2008)

@Eike: Ist die Kefü vom Scott jetzt am Speci oder auch zu haben?


----------



## wookie (5. November 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> (@Wookie, das mit dem Kettenspanner bekommen wir wohl nicht mehr hin)



wenn du möchtest richte ich die teile heute abend hin und du kannst es abholen


----------



## Eike. (5. November 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> @Eike: Ist die Kefü vom Scott jetzt am Speci oder auch zu haben?



Das ist der Stinger der jetzt wieder am Speci ist, den geb ich net her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rebell-78 (5. November 2008)

Hy Brzils,

habe auch noch Sachen im Keller.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/69057

Preise sind VHB


----------



## Eike. (7. November 2008)

Kurbel, Lenker und Griffe sind weg.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (7. November 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> wenn du möchtest richte ich die teile heute abend hin und du kannst es abholen



Sorry, wieder verpennt, das war ja vorgestern!!!!

Ich habe, glaube ich, deine Telefonnummer - wenn's mich mal wieder Richtung Albtal verschlägt, melde ich mich.


----------



## Eike. (21. November 2008)

Update: die Schalthebel und der Speci Vorbau sind bei Ebay, die restlichen Sachen folgen wahrscheinlich am Sonntag. Außerdem ist auch noch meine 06er Fox 32 Talas im Angebot. Die Gabel braucht einen Luftkartuschen-Service. Das Ansprechverhalten ist nicht mehr so gut wie früher und der Federweg ist sehr progressiv.


----------



## mw1774 (24. November 2008)

hallo wolfgang,
dein sekt war geil, wo hast du ihn her, was kostet er? habs in keinem getränkehandel gefunden! bitte melden, hab durst!


----------



## Eike. (24. November 2008)

Das war bestimmt Bio, also quasi Natursekt


----------



## wookie (24. November 2008)

da sollte wolfgang aber mal zum arzt, wenn im Natursekt blubberblasen drin sind, stimmt was nicht


----------



## iTom (24. November 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> da sollte wolfgang aber mal zum arzt, wenn im Natursekt blubberblasen drin sind, stimmt was nicht



Vielleicht hat er sich ne Soda-Flasche an den Sack geklemmt


----------



## Eike. (24. November 2008)

Hoffentlich weis im Frühjahr noch jemand wo wir das Niveau begraben haben


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. November 2008)

Wenn da was begraben wurde, dann maximal ein Vakuum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (25. November 2008)

Servus zusammen,
um mal wieder etwas Konsistenz hier rein zu bringen 

Ich suche einen Adapter für meine Formula Oro am VR - IS 160 auf PM 200

von Formula direkt siehts so aus...






Hat jemand vielleicht noch einen passenden Adapter bei sich rumfliegen?

Danke und Gruss
René

P.S.


Eike. schrieb:


> Hoffentlich weis im Frühjahr noch jemand wo wir das Niveau begraben haben


Das werden wir auf der nächsten SchwaWa-Hochtour schon wieder finden - oder auch nicht


----------



## Eike. (25. November 2008)

matou schrieb:


> P.S.
> 
> Das werden wir auf der nächsten SchwaWa-Hochtour schon wieder finden - oder auch nicht



So tief wie das inzwischen liegt müssen wir eher unter die Höhlenforsche gehen. So jetzt aber genug dummgebabbelt, Contenance meine Herren! 

Adapter hab ich leider keinen aber falls die Formula zu teuer sind (hab da was von horrenden Preisen in Erinnerung) sollte Shimano oder Avid für ~10 ja auch passen, ist doch alles genormt. Der Karton ist übrigens unterwegs.

Und weil Michaels Frage total untergegangen ist hol ich die als kleine Entschuldigung wieder hoch:



mw1774 schrieb:


> hallo wolfgang,
> dein sekt war geil, wo hast du ihn her, was kostet er? habs in keinem getränkehandel gefunden! bitte melden, hab durst!


----------



## mw1774 (25. November 2008)




----------



## matou (25. November 2008)

Gabs in irgendwelchen Bergwerken nicht auch mal MTB-Rennen? Das wär doch dann was 

Der Formula-Adapter kostet bei den Laufradprofis übrigens "nur" 14,90 - bei bc 22,90


----------



## iTom (25. November 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Gabs in irgendwelchen Bergwerken nicht auch mal MTB-Rennen? Das wär doch dann was
> ...



Dann wäre die Materialschlacht in diesem Basar ungleich höher. Der Kohlestaub setzt sich sehr gut in den Lagern ab oder bei erhöhtem Salzgehalt freuen sich auch die Alu-Teile


----------



## Saci (3. Dezember 2008)

Hey, ich bin zwar kein BRASILIANER - udn das was ich zu verkaufen hab passt auch nicht so wirklich in nen MTB-Forum.. aber ich us trotzdem mal, weils geografisch gut passt...: - und zwar hab ich noch 3 Karten für das TOTE HOSEN Konzert am 14.12. in FREIBURG hier rumliegn die DRINGEND wech müssen.. also wenn da jemand Interesse hat - melden


----------



## andi1969 (5. Dezember 2008)

Suche eine  gebrauchte Shimano Centerlock 180mm Bremscheibe.....tausche gegen eine gebrauchte 203mm Centerlock Bremscheibe


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Dezember 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> .....tausche gegen eine gebrauchte 203mm Centerlock Bremscheibe



Laut Bild ist es eine 210er.


----------



## andi1969 (31. Dezember 2008)

*Günstig abzugeben*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (9. Januar 2009)

mw1774 schrieb:


>



Guten Morgen,

habs jetzt endlich auch gerafft, dass ich (Ende November) gemeint war.

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung mehr, wo der her war. Weisst du noch die Marke, vielleicht fällt es mir dann wieder ein ...

@ all: mein Bruder sucht nach einer leichten Gabel für sein Rocky Element, also deutlich unter 2 kg und mit evtl. 80 - 120 mm Federweg. Und muss nicht geschenkt sein ;-)

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Eike. (9. Januar 2009)

Ich hab noch meine 06er Fox 32 Talas. Die wiegt 1760g und hat 90-130mm Federweg. Allerdings federt sie nicht mehr so geschmeidig ein und ist ziemlich progressiv, braucht wohl einen Luftkartuschen-Service. Dafür wär sie günstig.


----------



## mw1774 (9. Januar 2009)

das war der da, gibts den hier in ka oder muss ich in die pfalz?





aber viel wichtiger, weiß jemand wo ich remyred kaufen kann?
finde nur shops in usa und uk, im getränkefachhandel kennt das keiner


----------



## Schwarzspecht (9. Januar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hab noch meine 06er Fox 32 Talas. Die wiegt 1760g und hat 90-130mm Federweg. Allerdings federt sie nicht mehr so geschmeidig ein und ist ziemlich progressiv, braucht wohl einen Luftkartuschen-Service. Dafür wär sie günstig.



Wie günstig denn? Und macht den Service auch ein Händler (mein Bruder geht glaube ich zu Mr. Bike) oder müsste man die einschicken oder kann man das selbst ... 



mw1774 schrieb:


> das war der da, gibts den hier in ka oder muss ich in die pfalz?



Ja, weiß aber weder wo genau der her war noch was der kostet. Vielleicht machen wir ja mal Trailwonderland mit anschliessendem Spirituosen-Power-Shopping ...


----------



## Eike. (9. Januar 2009)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Wie günstig denn? Und macht den Service auch ein Händler (mein Bruder geht glaube ich zu Mr. Bike) oder müsste man die einschicken oder kann man das selbst ...



Sie haben Post.


----------



## Eike. (19. Februar 2009)

Hat jemand aus der Karlsruher Ecke in nÃ¤chster Zeit vor eine Bikeparts-Bestellung zu machen und bestellt mir was mit? Ich brauch einen Satz (12 StÃ¼ck) Bremsscheibenschrauben. Die von Avid bekommt man schon fÃ¼r ~3-4â¬/6st aber nur deswegen bestellen lohnt sich net so wirklich. Es ist nicht wirklich dringend weil ich die nicht fÃ¼r mein Bike brauche aber ich will endlich meine Juicy 7 verkaufen und ohne Schrauben wird die bei Ebay nicht richtig weg gehen deswegen will ich die vorher noch besorgen. Oder hat vielleicht jemand noch welche in der Restekiste von denen er sich trennt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (19. Februar 2009)

Such Dir mal bei Bike-components welche aus - ich hab mir noch die HR-Bremse bestellt - das dauert noch 

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (19. Februar 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Such Dir mal bei Bike-components welche aus - ich hab mir noch die HR-Bremse bestellt - das dauert noch
> 
> Gruss RenÃ©



B-C ist perfekt, da kosten sie nur 3,50â¬  Also dann 
*2x* Avid - Befestigungsschrauben fÃ¼r Bremsscheibe Avid

DankeschÃ¶n 
Eike


----------



## Landei-Forst (12. März 2009)

Huhu,

Frischfleisch fÃ¼r den Basar:

*Syntace F99* 

* 90 mm

*Ergon GR2-L
*
* fÃ¼r Grip Shift

* Und fÃ¼r die harten Jungs:

Syntace Superforce
*
* 90 mm

Alle Teile sind ungebraucht.

Preis? GÃ¼nstigster Onlinepreis - 10 â¬

In Forst abholbar.

Und bevor hier falsche EindrÃ¼cke entstehen. Ja, ich fahre noch MTB und werde euch dieses Jahr alle in Grund und Boden fahren .

GruÃ
JÃ¼rgen


----------



## iTom (13. März 2009)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> ..
> In Forst abholbar.
> 
> Und bevor hier falsche Eindrücke entstehen. Ja, ich fahre noch MTB und werde euch dieses Jahr alle in Grund und Boden fahren .
> ...



w.z.b.w


----------



## Schwarzspecht (13. März 2009)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> ... Ja, ich fahre noch MTB und werde euch dieses Jahr alle in Grund und Boden fahren .
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen



Neues Rad? Mit "C" vorne?

Dein altes Wheeler bzw. der Rahmen ist jetzt endlich erfolgreich reinkarniert oder so. Fahre es seit drei Wochen ...


----------



## Landei-Forst (13. März 2009)

Huhu,



Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Neues Rad? Mit "C" vorne?



It's not the machine that counts, it's your self-efficacy.




Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Dein altes Wheeler bzw. der Rahmen ist jetzt endlich erfolgreich reinkarniert oder so. Fahre es seit drei Wochen ...



Das freut mich. Nur Stadtverkehr oder kiegt Wheeler auch Auslauf?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. März 2009)

Ich such was:

einen Riser max 40 rise aber mind 680 breit und Klemmung 25,4.

Wer was rumliegen hätte was er nicht mehr braucht findet in mir einen dankbaren Abnehmer.


----------



## Curtado (14. März 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich such was:
> 
> einen Riser max 40 rise aber mind 680 breit und Klemmung 25,4.
> 
> Wer was rumliegen hätte was er nicht mehr braucht findet in mir einen dankbaren Abnehmer.



Hi,
ich hatte noch einen neuen WCS Rizer Alu der ist aber nur 670mm breit.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. März 2009)

Wieviel Rise hat der?

Edit: Hab grad gegoogelt, dass das WCS die CC-Leichtbau-Reihe von Ritchey ist. Ich glaub, das ist nix für meinen unbeholfenen Fahrstil.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (16. März 2009)

Landei-Forst schrieb:


> Nur Stadtverkehr oder kiegt Wheeler auch Auslauf?



(Fast) nur Stadt, sorry. Weg zur Arbeit hat aber einen 15-20prozentigen Waldweganteil ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (28. März 2009)

bin auf der Suche nach einer günstigen federgabel.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. März 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> bin auf der Suche nach einer günstigen federgabel.



Ich hab noch ne 04er DJ3 rumstehen. Funktioniert einwandfrei, ist vom Ansprechverhalten aber nicht mit ner Z1 zu vergleichen.

Und ist halt schwer. 100mm FW und schwarz. Bilder an meinem HT in meiner Galerie.

Bei Interesse bekommst Du Preisvorstellung per PM.


----------



## wookie (28. März 2009)

ist für CC gedacht, drum glaube ich das die DJ3 zu schwer ist.


----------



## Triple F (28. März 2009)

Habe hier noch eine neue & ungefahrene Marzocchi AM II (2005) vor mir liegen [schwarz/130 mm]. Wollte ich eigentlich ins Hardtail bauen, aber da man die Gabel nicht traveln kann, sind mir die 130mm zuviel.

Bei Interesse, einfach 'ne PM.

Bye
Triple F


----------



## Saci (3. April 2009)

hallo an alle, ich bin auf der suche nach !!2 Litern!! 5er Gabelöl - um einen Dämpfer zu servicen... hat jemand sowas in solchen massen daheim (viell. selbst von einem dämpferservice) und braucht es nichtmehr??? - wenn ja einfach mal melden, wäre nett.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Saci (5. April 2009)

hat sich erledigt...


----------



## matou (6. April 2009)

Darf ich Euch freundlich auf mein Ebay - siehe Signatur - hinweisen. Danke.


----------



## Eike. (10. April 2009)

Hat jemand eine billige Sattelstütze in 31,6 oder 34,9mm übrig? Zustand, Farbe und Länge (fast) egal. Ich brauch die nur um das Ransom in dem Montagestänger hängen zu können, das will ich der Speedball nicht antun  und am Oberrohr klemmen funktioniert bei dem Rohrquerschnitt auch nicht so richtig.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. April 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine billige Sattelstütze in 31,6 oder 34,9mm übrig? Zustand, Farbe und Länge (fast) egal. Ich brauch die nur um das Ransom in dem Montagestänger hängen zu können, das will ich der Speedball nicht antun  und am Oberrohr klemmen funktioniert bei dem Rohrquerschnitt auch nicht so richtig.



Ich hab ne Ritchey in Schwarz. 400mm. Bei Interesse bekommst Du ne PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (15. April 2009)

bin auf der suche nach einem HTII Lager. entweder lagerschale inkl. lager links, oder nur das lager (links oder rechts).

leider hab ich vergessen das streusalz wegzuwaschen, jetzt ist das lager angerostet


----------



## matou (15. April 2009)

Brauchst du es für die Truvativ? Ich hab noch ein defektes GXP-Lager liegen - es ist jedoch nur auf einer Seite defekt...


----------



## wookie (15. April 2009)

für shimano


----------



## KA-Biker (21. April 2009)

Habt ihr noch Schaltwerke rumliegen?


----------



## Eike. (21. April 2009)

Rumliegen nicht direkt aber wenn du eins brauchst könnte ich dir ein XTR 952 mit normalem/langem Käfig anbieten.


----------



## KA-Biker (21. April 2009)

ich wollte mir eingentlich fürn westweg ein hintenreinschmeißen  und das ich eins daheim hab eben. XTR, ich kann im moment nicht mit soviel geld dienen. Flüssiges hab ich 2x Redbull Cola 250ml, 1x Redbull Cola 355ml, 1x Großes Redbull Normal,  ist jetzt erst frisch rausgekommen mit 480ml.+ geld. Aber mach mir mal ein Angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (21. April 2009)

Uh mit so einer ZuckerplÃ¶rre kommen wir nicht zusammen  25-30â¬ hab ich dafÃ¼r etwa eingeplant. Als Reserve tuts aber sicher auch was gÃ¼nstigeres.


----------



## KA-Biker (21. April 2009)

eben..ich habe da auch an was günstigeres gedacht. und wenn wir sagen 15euro + zuckerplürre , wer weiß für was es malwieder gut ist? Aber wenn du es nicht willst kein Problem...Ahh.. Und was anderes hat keiner rumliegen irgwendwo? ich hau ab --> morgen Deutsch Prüfung


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. April 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> ich wollte mir eingentlich fürn westweg ein hintenreinschmeißen  und das ich eins daheim hab eben. XTR, ich kann im moment nicht mit soviel geld dienen. Flüssiges hab ich 2x Redbull Cola 250ml, 1x Redbull Cola 355ml, 1x Großes Redbull Normal,  ist jetzt erst frisch rausgekommen mit 480ml.+ geld. Aber mach mir mal ein Angebot



Falls Du noch ne Federgabel an den Rucksack schnallen willst, ich hätte noch ne DJ3 daheim rumstehen.


----------



## KA-Biker (22. April 2009)

..alles her mit


----------



## matou (6. Mai 2009)

Ich hab noch einen Maxxis ADvantage 2,4 rumliegen. ~50km gefahren, leider zu hoch für meinen Hinterbau.

Bei Interesse einfach kurz bei mir melden.

Gruss René


----------



## wookie (15. Mai 2009)

bin gerade am entrümpeln

verschenke tevion tischgrill/elektrogrill:





steht abholbereit in pfaffenrot, 2 mal benutzt


----------



## KA-Biker (15. Mai 2009)

ich bin auch beim entrümpeln..hab ne FOX 32 Talas RL

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190307201279&_trkparms=tab%3DSelling

ICH SUCH EINE ROCK SHOX LYRIK U-TURN (NEU ODER GEBRAUCHT)


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Mai 2009)

Wieviele Flaschen Schnaps nimmst du für die Gabel?

Ich hätte im Tausch eine Marzocchi Z1 150 (die leichte Version) anzubieten.


----------



## KA-Biker (15. Mai 2009)

sry..leider ist in dem Fall nur Bares auch Wahres, denn ich brauch das Geld für meine neue Gabel.

__________________
ROCK SHOX LYRIK GESUCHT..


----------



## iTom (15. Mai 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> sry..leider ist in dem Fall nur Bares auch Wahres, denn ich brauch das Geld für meine neue Gabel.
> 
> __________________
> ROCK SHOX LYRIK GESUCHT..



07/2008 gekauft und 08 bzw. 09/2008 schon bei toksoholiks? nach fast 2 Monaten schon bei denen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (15. Mai 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> bin gerade am entrümpeln
> 
> verschenke tevion tischgrill/elektrogrill:
> 
> ...



Es sieht fast so aus, als würdest Du Dich als ALDI-Jünger outen


----------



## KA-Biker (15. Mai 2009)

talas-system war bockig..wurde komplett überholt dann, und seit her nie wieder ein problem.

__________________
.


----------



## wookie (15. Mai 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Es sieht fast so aus, als würdest Du Dich als ALDI-Jünger outen



ja, auch sogut wie alle meine bike-klamotten sind aus dem alid. für verschleißkleidung echt super


----------



## andi1969 (7. Juni 2009)

Verkaufe meine Magura Marta und eine Shimano Diskbremse .....bei Interresse im Bikemarkt schauen.
Bei Fragen PM


----------



## Eike. (22. Juni 2009)

Mal wieder was total bike-unbezogenes  Da ich demnächst in eine kleinere Wohnung umziehe muss mein Hausstand erheblich verkleinert werden damit ich auch noch reinpasse. Wer also Bedarf an einer Schlafcouch oder einer Geschirrspülmaschine (normale Breite, weis, günstiges Modell aber funktioniert) hat bekommt als Co-Biker natürlich einen Sonderpreis. Besonders im Bereich Küche wird wahrscheinlich noch ein bischen was anfallen (Schränke, evt. auch Elektrogeräte). Also falls da jemand was braucht einfach mal anfragen.

Achja, ich hab doch noch was damit es nicht total offtopic ist. Ein Vaude Transalp Air 30+5 (das Ding mit dem Stuntzi unterwegs ist) in Blau ist auch abzugeben. Relativ wenig benutzt und in sehr gutem Zustand. Das hat aber nichts mit dem Umzug zu tun sondern der geplanten Anschaffung eines Evoc Tour.

Wenn ich schon dabei bin. Zwei Therm-A-Rest Isomatten, 183x51x3,8cm und 196x63x5cm stehen auch noch zum Verkauf. Und wenn es nochwas für außenrum sein darf auch ein Vaude Odyssee Leichtzelt. Damit kann man auch tolle Radreisen machen also voll im Thema.

_Kommen´se näher schauen´se her. Alles muss raus, und hier nochn Aal dabei, ja binnich denn verrückt!_


----------



## Saci (1. Juli 2009)

Hey, ich trau mich auch mal hier hin - und das als nicht brasilianer  ^^

Wir haben bei und im keller noch ein paar elektrogeräte die meine schwestermal bei uns gebunkert hat, jetzt is die aber in ne komplett ausgestattete wohnung gezogen.. alsp zum verkaf steht:


HERD - AEG Competence 





Maße: h85,5 b49 t58,5

KÜHLSCHRANK - Gorenje Noblesse Kühlschrank





Maße: h85,5 b50 t60

Desweiteren noch ein HÄHNCHENGRILL der Firma Progress:







Das Ganze kann ich Karlsbad (Langensteinbach) angesehen bzw. abgeholt werden - bei fragen einfach ne PM oder email.


----------



## KA-Biker (2. August 2009)

Hallöchen,

ich suche einen neuen oder leicht gebrauchten Reifen aus dem Hause Schwalbe, Nobby Nic oder Fat Albert..( 2,4er !)


Grüße


----------



## andi1969 (2. August 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ich suche einen neuen oder leicht gebrauchten Reifen aus dem Hause Schwalbe, Nobby Nic oder Fat Albert..( 2,4er !)
> 
> ...



Ich habe einen gebrauchten Nobby 2.4  mit Snace Skin alles weitere per PM


----------



## wookie (3. August 2009)

ich hab mal ausgemistet:

http://shop.ebay.de/merchant/unterbergwerk_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_ipgZ25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (4. August 2009)

ich hab auch mal mein kram innen bikemarkt gesetzt - alles natürlich auch zum abholen - dann bleibts inner nähe und ma siehst viell. ab und an mal noch ^^

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/29356


----------



## matou (6. August 2009)

Hi zusammen,
nein, ich möchte diesmal nichts verkaufen oder kaufen. 

Hat jemand von Euch zufällig eine Gehrungssäge bei sich im Keller stehen, die er mir mal ein/zwei Tage verleihen würde?

So etwas meine ich...





Danke und Gruss
René


----------



## Don Stefano (6. August 2009)

Ja, kann ich dir leihen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. August 2009)

matou schrieb:


>



Hättest ja auch bei Peter Ulsamer direkt anfragen können. Der hat seine ja 2003 für Dich fotografiert.


----------



## Eike. (6. August 2009)

Ich hätte sowas in elektrisch.


----------



## matou (7. August 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ja, kann ich dir leihen.



Das wär super! Ich meld mich per PM bei Dir.



Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hätte sowas in elektrisch.


Danke, aber in dem Fall taugt mir "manuell" mehr.



Danke.

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (28. August 2009)

Hab auch grad noch was im Keller gefunden:

Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4, triple compound, Profil noch ca. 80 %




Continental Mountain King 2.4, tubeless, Profil mind. 90 %




1997er(?!) Shimano STX-RC RD-MC38 Schaltwerk. Vielleicht interessiert ja einen Sammler...





Für nen 5er jeweils geb ich die Sachen ab..


----------



## wookie (28. August 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> 1997er(?!) Shimano STX-RC RD-MC38 Schaltwerk. Vielleicht interessiert ja einen Sammler...



kann des 9-fach? würde schön zu meinem polier-projekt passen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. August 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Hab auch grad noch was im Keller gefunden:
> 
> Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4, triple compound, Profil noch ca. 80 %



Willst Du den Reifen nicht mehr selber fahren? 



wookie schrieb:


> kann des 9-fach? würde schön zu meinem polier-projekt passen



*

Sogar die 7-fach Shimano-Schaltwerke können vom Schwenkbereich her 9-fach.*


Hat einer für mich Barends für meine Radweg-Schlampe abzugeben? Bitte melden.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. August 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Hab auch grad noch was im Keller gefunden:
> 
> Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4, triple compound, Profil noch ca. 80 %



Willst Du den Reifen nicht mehr selber fahren? 



wookie schrieb:


> kann des 9-fach? würde schön zu meinem polier-projekt passen



Sogar die 7-fach Shimano-Schaltwerke können vom Schwenkbereich her 9-fach.


*
Hat einer für mich Barends für meine Radweg-Schlampe abzugeben? Bitte melden..*

.


----------



## kermit* (30. August 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> kann des 9-fach? würde schön zu meinem polier-projekt passen



Lt. google ists ein 8-fach Schaltwerk, wenn Dirk also Recht hat, sollte es passen mit 9-fach. Du kannst es ja auch einfach mal mitnehmen und probieren, ist ja fast um die Ecke.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. August 2009)

kermit* schrieb:


> Lt. google ists ein 8-fach Schaltwerk, wenn Dirk also Recht hat, sollte es passen mit 9-fach. Du kannst es ja auch einfach mal mitnehmen und probieren, ist ja fast um die Ecke.



Ich bin jahrelang an meinem KAFR ein 7fach DX-Schaltwerk mit 9-fach Kassette gefahren. Es geht definitiv.


----------



## iTom (30. August 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich bin jahrelang an meinem KAFR ein 7fach DX-Schaltwerk mit 9-fach Kassette gefahren. Es geht definitiv.



Das große und kleine Ritzel sahen auch nach Jahre aus wie neu


----------



## wookie (5. September 2009)

Grip-Shift 3/8-fach. Einstell-dings-bumms ist kaput. sh. pfeil:




LX Paralax 7-8fach:




ne XT nabe aus alten zeiten:




in schmutzig  ein Satz XT canti-bremsen. Achtung, eine Schraune fehlt. sh. bild:




retro-schnellspanner:




alles zusammen 12 EUR

----------------------------------------------------

dann habe ich noch das bei der ebucht

und XT Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Schalthebel und Bremshebel (ist auf ebay: link):


----------



## wookie (28. September 2009)

hat von euch zufällig einer einen hussefelt forbau? - 31,8 mm


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. September 2009)

Ich in 60. Interesse dann PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black soul (29. September 2009)

wookie schrieb:


> hat von euch zufällig einer einen hussefelt forbau? - 31,8 mm




60 und  40. 1x montiert.


----------



## andi1969 (1. Oktober 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

So hab noch was zu verkaufen oder auch zu tauschen......


----------



## KA-Biker (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe eine neagelneue Feder für die Rock Shox Lyrik anzubieten.
Federstärke: Mittel/Medium (69-82kg)


----------



## Eike. (1. Oktober 2009)

Vergiss es. Standardfedern kauft keiner oder nur fÃ¼r lÃ¤cherlich wenig weil die ja eh immer bei den Gabeln dabei sind. Behalt sie lieber damit du sie dazugeben kannst wenn du die Gabel wieder verkaufen willst. Da hast du mehr von als wenn du sie jetzt fÃ¼r 5â¬ verscherbelst.


----------



## andi1969 (11. Oktober 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist immer noch zu haben.......


----------



## wookie (18. Oktober 2009)

als alt mach neu jetzt auf meinem ebay


----------



## Eike. (19. Oktober 2009)

Ah du hast dich farblich weiterentwickelt. Schöne Farben, aber kein Teil dabei das ich brauchen könnte.

Ich hab aber was abzugeben. Nämlich zwei Ciclo Herfrequenz-Brustgurte. Inzwischen hab ich drei von den Dingern und benutze nichtmal einen, also wenn jemand einen haben will _hier_ schreien sonst fliegen sie demnächst in den Müll.


----------



## KA-Biker (20. Oktober 2009)

Lager für Hinterbau etc., in allen erdenklichen Größen Größen....


----------



## Eike. (20. Oktober 2009)

Hast du eine Ausbildung in einer Kugellagerfabrik angefangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (20. Oktober 2009)

So ähnlich. Ich kann dir auch noch Stahlflexleitungen anbieten für deine Bremsen oder Stahlfedern für Dämpfer, Ketten ,alle Pflege -und Schmierprodukte dazu.


----------



## KA-Biker (20. Oktober 2009)

Aber eigentlich wollte ich doch mal was fragen hier. Grad eben kam min Päckchen von Hibike mit meine Hosen für den Winter. Könnte ihr mir sagen ob das ne Unterbuchse oder ne ganz normale Radhose ist bei der ich meine Kurze Hose drüber ziehn kann im Winter.? Weil die eben keine Windstopper Membrane haben.

http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=47788506912f68e10693b0e41e835d96

http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=cb2d94ea8390b18134b7829bcd37da16


----------



## Eike. (20. Oktober 2009)

Das scheint beides mal die gleiche Hose zu sein, halt einmal mit Sitzpolster (da natürlich keine andere Hose mehr drunter) und einmal ohne zum drüberziehen.


----------



## iTom (20. Oktober 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> ...
> 
> http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=47788506912f68e10693b0e41e835d96
> 
> http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=cb2d94ea8390b18134b7829bcd37da16



Könnt iwie ne reguläre enganliegende Hose sein. Windstopper wäre aber schon sehr zu empfehlen. Oder aber kombiniert, dann noch sowas darüber:

http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=492c96349ccb60c60d68a179ba4aa544

Gibt im Winter warm als Windstopper quasi, und ist sogar noch bei Regen sehr brauchbar, da das Gemächt nicht von außen naß wird.

Diese kurze Regenhose hab ich selber. Guggst Du Foddoalbum.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/38491]
	
[/URL]


----------



## KA-Biker (20. Oktober 2009)

Danke dir, ich hab gleich noch Heute Abend noch, diese Hose bestellt (http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=4dbd613f73dac85bc3f91b4127af50ed)
in der Hoffnung dass sie bis Freitag da ist, weil ich echt garkeine lange Hose hab und am Samstag Cheetahs im Schwabenland probefahren will. Über die lange Windstopperhose zieh ich dann grad meine normalen kurze Freeridehosen drüber. Ich denke die neue Hose die ich ausgesucht habe wird passen vom Material her, oder was denkst du?

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Don Stefano (21. Oktober 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Lager für Hinterbau etc., in allen erdenklichen Größen Größen....


Ich hab lebenslange Lagergarantie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (21. Oktober 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich hab lebenslange Lagergarantie



an deinem hardtail?


----------



## Don Stefano (21. Oktober 2009)

iTom schrieb:


> Diese kurze Regenhose hab ich selber. Guggst Du Foddoalbum.


Find ich für ne kurze Regenhose leicht überteuert.

Ich hab die hier:





Leider konnte ich sie mangels gescheitem Regen noch nicht testen. Könnt aber demnächst mal fällig sein. 



wookie schrieb:


> an deinem hardtail?


Ja, an allen bikes außer am Stumpi.


----------



## Eike. (21. Oktober 2009)

Oder einfach eine gÃ¼nstige Regenhose fÃ¼r 20â¬ kaufen und die Beine abschneiden. AtmungsaktivitÃ¤t ist da ja eh kein Thema.


----------



## Eike. (10. November 2009)

Mal nichts zu verkaufen sondern ein heiÃer Tipp: Beim Rose Versand gibt es zur Zeit den Fat Albert in der Evo Variante fÃ¼r ~20â¬


----------



## Phil88 (10. November 2009)

ist der evo besser als der performance?

und 20 flocken für einen reifen oder für einen satz?


----------



## Eike. (10. November 2009)

Evo ist bei Schwalbe die hÃ¶herwertige Reihe mit TripleCompound und Snakeskin. Die Performance Reifen haben die normale ORC Gummimischung und kein Snakeskin klick. DarÃ¼ber welche Mischung nun besser ist werden im Laufradforum erbitterte Gefechte gefÃ¼hrt. Ich persÃ¶nlich habe bis jetzt mit TC bessere Erfahrungen gemacht als mit dem ORC und Snakeskin ist auf jeden Fall wertvoll wenn man in scharfkantigem GelÃ¤nde unterwegs ist.
Die 20â¬ sind natÃ¼rlich fÃ¼r einen Reifen, das ist etwa 5â¬ unter dem zur Zeit gÃ¼nstigsten Preis den ich gefunden habe. Ich hab mir deswegen gleich einen neuen fÃ¼r hinten als Reserve mitbestellt.


----------



## speedygonzales (11. November 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hab aber was abzugeben. Nämlich zwei Ciclo Herfrequenz-Brustgurte.



also bevor Du sie wegschmeisst nehme ich sie dann doch gern ich benutze meins bei jeder Tour.


----------



## Eike. (11. November 2009)

Zu spät, die hab ich vorhin in den Briefkasten geworfen, sie haben eine neue Heimat in Bayern gefunden.


----------



## mrt1N (17. November 2009)

Ein riesiges Dankeschön für den Tip mit dem günstiger Fat Albert! Eben wollte ich mir diese Kombi für deutlich mehr Geld bestellen.


----------



## lovac (17. November 2009)

ich schließe mich an.
und ein foto als beweis:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/8/6/1/8/_/large/17112009420.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (18. November 2009)

Ok, wenn wir schon dabei sind.
Ich hab mir für den Winter wieder einen Muddy Mary GG fürs VR geholt.

Dieses Angebot war das billigste was ich im Web finden konnte. Abwicklung (Bestellung > Ankunft) mit Paypal hat genau 2 Tage gedauert!


----------



## mrt1N (18. November 2009)

Hätte jetzt einen Racing Ralph EVO in 26x2,25 abzugeben. 

Außerdem einen leicht gebrauchten Easton EA30 Lenker 635mm, war an meinem Cube LTD Race 2009 montiert und den originalen Cube Sattel von Ready.


----------



## lovac (18. November 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Ok, wenn wir schon dabei sind.
> Ich hab mir für den Winter wieder einen Muddy Mary GG fürs VR geholt.
> 
> Dieses Angebot war das billigste was ich im Web finden konnte. Abwicklung (Bestellung > Ankunft) mit Paypal hat genau 2 Tage gedauert!



es geht billiger, zum beispiel: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/214901


----------



## matou (18. November 2009)

Hatte ich auch schon gesehen, doch 1. brauche ich nur einen Reifen, 2. sind mir gewerbliche Verkäufer lieber.


----------



## Eike. (29. November 2009)

Ich bestelle diese Woche bei Mountain-Goat, das rote 20er passt bestimmt klasse zu meinem Ransom. Wenn jemand aus der Karlsruher Gegend mitbestellen will bitte Bescheid sagen.


----------



## Eike. (31. Dezember 2009)

Heute suche ich mal was. Hat jemand im Raum Karlsruhe einen 2,5mm Spacer (das sind die normalen) für das Shimano HTII Tretlager übrig? Ich will nur ungern wegen dem 99ct Teil eine Bestellung machen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Januar 2010)

Nach einem kleineren (DT EX5.1d-Felge jetzt Chips) Zusammenstoß mit einem Baumstumpf letzte Woche benötige ich ein neues VR für mein HT.

Dazu benötige ich 

- eine Endurofelge mit 36 Loch

... oder ...

- eine Endurofelge mit 32 Loch

... oder ...

- ein LR vorne 20mm Enduro

... oder ...

- ein LR vorne 9 oder 10 mm Enduro


Es soll auf die Felge ein 2,5er Reifen aufgezogen werden.

Falls jemand von euch noch was im Keller rumstehen hat, was er schon immer loswerden wollte, und thematisch mein Problem lösen würde, wäre ich dankbar für ein Angebot.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## iTom (1. Januar 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Nach einem kleineren (DT EX5.1d-Felge jetzt Chips) Zusammenstoß mit einem Baumstumpf letzte Woche benötige ich ein neues VR für mein HT.
> ...



Immer diese bösen militanten Baumstümpfe War sicherlich so ein extremistisch veranlagter Talibaumstumpf


----------



## Don Stefano (2. Januar 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ein LR vorne 9 oder 10 mm Enduro


Hab ein LR mit XT-Nabe und 729er Felge übrig. Ist zwar kein Leichtbau aber schöön breit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (2. Januar 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Nach einem kleineren (DT EX5.1d-Felge jetzt Chips) Zusammenstoß mit einem Baumstumpf letzte Woche




kauf Dir halt eine gescheite Gabel 

*duckundweg*


----------



## KA-Biker (3. Januar 2010)

Falls jemand die Tage wo was bestellt bitte mal eben posten.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Januar 2010)

Ich will einiges loswerden:

Bei Interesse bitte eine PN mit Preisvorschlag. Bei Bedarf kann ich dann auch ein Bild schicken.


Truvativ Hussefelt Vorbau 1 1/8 31,8 schwarz 60 mm 0°

Truvativ AKA Vorbau 1 1/8 31,8 weiss 70 mm 5°

Kore Downhill B52 Vorbau 1 1/8 31,8 schwarz 60 mm 0°

Synchros FR Vorbau 1 1/8 31,8 schwarz 50 mm 10°

Truvativ Hussefelt Lenker 31,8 schwarz 680 mm 40 mm rise

Truvativ Hussefelt Lenker 31,8 schwarz 680 mm 50 mm rise

Avid Juicy 7 silber vr + hr ***defekt*** ohne Schrauben und Scheiben (beide Bremsen müssen instandgesetzt werden, Kolben hängen und DOT muss sicher erneuert werden)


.


----------



## andi1969 (15. Januar 2010)

*Nur als Paket zu verkaufen( 4 Reifen)......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Profiel noch ca. 80 -90 %......Alles Supersonic Conti´s.
Müssen raus weil kein CC mehr wer also die 4 Reifen brauchen kann ,macht ein Angebot und holt sie ab.*


----------



## DaBoom (20. Januar 2010)

ich platze mal dazwischen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/239564/cat/42


----------



## matou (22. Februar 2010)

Ich räum auf...und hab noch ein paar Reifen abzugeben...

- Maxxis Advantage 2,4 falt
- Spezi Eskar S-WORKS 2Bliss 2,3 falt
- Panaracer Rampage 2,3 falt

Die Reifen sind so gut wie ungefahren (Testfahrt(en)). Macht mir bei Intresse ein Angebot. Bilder gibts bei Bedarf.

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grosser1609 (22. Februar 2010)

Marzocchi All Mountain Federgabel zu verkaufen....

click

Gruss,
Martin


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Mai 2010)

Abend die Herren,

ich bräuchte noch dringend Reifen für den Westweg am Mittwoch und zum verschicken wäre es zu knapp. Hat nicht zufällig jemand Fat Albert rumliegen oder was vergleichbares ?Gruß


----------



## Eike. (9. Mai 2010)

Ich hab noch einen Albert (der alte in 2,25") als Drahtreifen nur einmal gefahren, zu haben fÃ¼r einen Zehner und einen Maxxis Ardent Faltreifen in 2,4" auch wenig gefahren fÃ¼r 20â¬.
Einen neuen Fat Albert Rear Evo 2,4" hab ich auch noch aber der ist eigentlich meine Reserve, da wÃ¼rde ich dann irgendwann in den nÃ¤chsten Wochen einen neuen haben wollen.


----------



## KA-Biker (10. Mai 2010)

Danke für deine Hilfe Eike.
Aber wir haben den Westweg jetzt doch abgesagt. Wir wollen nicht bei durchschnittlich 3-4° und Dauerregen fahren.#



Gruß


----------



## Eike. (10. Mai 2010)

Da seit ihr vermutlich nicht die einzigen.


----------



## KA-Biker (10. Mai 2010)

Ist wirklich superschade...^^


----------



## Saci (12. Mai 2010)

auch wenns wirklich nix mit radfahrn zu tun hat - aber ich hab noch ne karte fürs DEEZ NUTS Konzert am SO inner Stadtmitte über - falls jemand auf "sowas" steht - melden - bin natürlich au am start ^^


----------



## matou (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche für mein Stadtrad noch eine Sattelstütze - 350mm und 27,2 oder 30,0 mm Duchmesser sollte sie haben - silber oder schwarz ist völlig egal.
Hat jemand noch zufällig eine alte Stütze rumliegen?

Danke und Gruss
René


----------



## wookie (30. Mai 2010)

ich hätte da eine 27,2 aber leider länge inkl. Kopf nur 25 cm. wäre zu verschenken.


----------



## matou (30. Mai 2010)

Hi,
dank Dir, aber ich hab gerade nochmal nachgemessen - ich brauche mindestens ~31cm Länge.

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Mai 2010)

Hat von euch noch jemand einen Spacer für ein Hollowtech2-Innenlager über?


----------



## matou (30. Mai 2010)

Nur für Truvativ GXP - bringt Dir das was?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Mai 2010)

Der Innendurchmesser des Rings müsste eigentlich gleich sein. Du hast ne PM.


----------



## Eike. (30. Mai 2010)

Ich hab auch noch welche.


----------



## Don Stefano (30. Mai 2010)

Ich auch.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Mai 2010)

Danke euch allen fürs Feedback. René hilft mir schon aus.


----------



## matou (9. Juni 2010)

Hi,
ich hab noch ein paar Oneal Rocker Ellenbogen-/Unterarmprotektoren abzugeben. 
- Grösse L
- schwarz

Sie sind ca 5-6mal getragen, passen mir aber nicht richtig...rutschen.
Macht mir ein Angebot, wenn Ihr Interesse habt.

Gruss René


----------



## Saci (15. Juni 2010)

hat einer noch einen oder 2 gute gebrauchte/ neue Schwalbe Racing ralphs in 2,25 übrig, die er zum superpreis rausgibt  ^^


----------



## Tobiwan (21. Juni 2010)

Suche 2 x Stadtfahrrad. Alles zwischen RH 40 und 50 ist interessant - gerne mit dem ganzen Kram wie Gepäckträger, Licht, usw. Ach ja, und günstig sollten die Dinger sein. Max 100 Eurönchen pro Rad. Schaut doch mal im Schuppen ob was raus muss - Gruss - Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (21. Juni 2010)

Ich hab gehört,  in der Nordstadt gibts so ein Laden, wo Exsträflinge zur Integration in die Gesellschaft alte Fahrräder wieder fahrtüchtig machen und so guten Preisen verkaufen. Da kommst du mit deinen 100Euro locker hin.


----------



## Tobiwan (22. Juni 2010)

Na das hört sich ja vielversprechend an 
Weiß jemand mehr? Bei Google lande ich damit keinen richtigen Treffer ....
Danke - Tobi


----------



## Eike. (22. Juni 2010)

Das könnte Madame Vélo oder Radler-Martin sein, die verkaufen zumindest instandgesetze Räder. Eine Möglichkeit ist auch die Versteigerung der Stadt. Da werden ein paar mal im Jahr auch Fahrräder im alten Bunker versteigert. Ich weiß aber nicht wie der Zustand der Räder und die Preise sind.


----------



## matou (22. Juni 2010)

Mdm Velo dürfte aber teurer als angepeilt sein. 

Schau mal hier vorbei "Second Hand Fahrräder"


----------



## black soul (29. Juni 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das könnte Madame Vélo oder Radler-Martin sein, die verkaufen zumindest instandgesetze Räder. Eine Möglichkeit ist auch die Versteigerung der Stadt. Da werden ein paar mal im Jahr auch Fahrräder im alten Bunker versteigert. Ich weiß aber nicht wie der Zustand der Räder und die Preise sind.





radler martin sicher nicht und madam velo glaub ich nicht.
dieses projekt  läuft über die arbeitsförderungsbetriebe. ruf einfach dort an und frag nach, ich glaub es gibt da mehrere.

http://www.karlsruhe.de/fb5/afb.de

ex-sträflinge  ts ts ts


----------



## Schwarzspecht (5. August 2010)

Hat jemand Interesse an meinem

Deuter Trans Alpin, 30 l

Bike_Rucksack? Bin damit 2008 über die Alpen und habe ihn seitdem höchstens 3-4 mal benutzt - Zustand also nahezu neuwertig. Mir ist er als Tagesrucksack zu groß, möchte mir was Kleineres kaufen. Meine Preisvorstellung liegt bei 50 EUR, werde ihn Sonntag bei ebay reinsetzen. Bei Interesse PN oder hier melden...

Ach so: kann natürlich gerne bei mir angeschaut werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (5. August 2010)

kein interesse, hab schon einen, bin aber top zufrieden damit 
also ran an die semmeln


----------



## KA-Biker (6. August 2010)

Gutes Ding, aufjeden. Hab ihn auch


----------



## DaBoom (6. August 2010)

Verkaufe meinen ein Jahr alten Evoc Freeride Tour, da er viel zu selten eingesetzt wurde:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/292808/cat/all


----------



## Messerharry (6. August 2010)

möcht meinen DHler verkaufen


----------



## andi1969 (6. August 2010)

*Hab eine wenig gefahrene Schwalbe Big Betty 26-2.4 EVO/Snake Skinn und eine Muddy Mary 26-2.35 Performance die ich nicht mehr brauche.....Bilder wer eines braucht und Fragen beantworte ich.....*


----------



## Eike. (4. November 2010)

Ich hab ausgemistet und einiges zu verkaufen:

661 Veggie Ellbogenschoner




Race Face Indy Pant long




Sattelstütze Smica Pro 31,6/350mm




Scott AM Vorbau 70mm


----------



## matou (5. November 2010)

Hiho,
ich habe noch einen Shimano Saint Bremssattel BR-M810 inkl Bremsbeläge und Bremsleitung fürs VR bei mir liegen. Die Bremsleitung ist ~90cm lang.

Wenn jemand Interesse hat...macht mir bitte einen Preisvorschlag.

Gruss René


----------



## Don Stefano (7. November 2010)

matou schrieb:


> ich habe noch einen Shimano Saint Bremssattel BR-M810 inkl Bremsbeläge und Bremsleitung fürs VR bei mir liegen. Die Bremsleitung ist ~90cm lang.


Neu und unbenutzt? Warum ist der übrig?

Die Bremse soll an mein HT, die dort verbaute Hayes Mag bremst mit 200er Scheibe schlechter als die XT am Stumpi mit 180.


----------



## matou (7. November 2010)

Nein ist gebraucht...Feb 2009 gekauft.
Der Bremshebel hat - vermutlich durch die Nachwirkungen irgendeines Sturzes - die Grätsche gemacht. Es war schneller und unkomplizierter eine komplette neue Bremse zu kaufen...daher ist Bremssattel inkl Leitung nun übrig.


----------



## Don Stefano (7. November 2010)

Ah, Danke. Ich wollt eigentl. ne neue Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (14. Dezember 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Hiho,
> ich habe noch einen Shimano Saint Bremssattel BR-M810 inkl Bremsbeläge und Bremsleitung fürs VR bei mir liegen. Die Bremsleitung ist ~90cm lang.
> 
> Wenn jemand Interesse hat...macht mir bitte einen Preisvorschlag.
> ...



Tach René,
hast du von der Saint noch die Bremspumpe, oder ist die kaputt?
Wenn nur der Hebel ab ist könnt ich den Rest gebrauchen, für ne alte XT.
Ist mir mal die Schelle zum Lenker gebrochen, der Hebel ist noch ganz, könnt ich wieder komplettieren mit deiner Pumpe.


----------



## C.Hill (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

hab folgendes zu bieten:

- neue RaceFace Ride DH Kurbel + Innenlager
- Hayes Strober Trial Komplett-Set VR+HR 203mm

greetz C.


----------



## andi1969 (22. Dezember 2010)

Ein Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker, leichte Gebrauchsspuren, 31,8mm Lenkerklemmung und 680 mm Lenkerbreite, 12° Rize.
Da ich auf 720mm Lenker umgestiegen bin, verkaufe ich den Lenker.
Bei Intresse PM .....


----------



## lovac (1. Januar 2011)

Verkaufe Hardtail Cube LTD Team 18" : http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/334538/cat/49


----------



## matou (20. Januar 2011)

Ich bau gerade ein neues Weg-zum-Büro-Hardtail auf - es soll auch für leichte Touren herhalten. 
Daher...

...hat jemand noch eine (preiswerte) Federgabel rumliegen die er loswerden möchte? FW um die 100mm, Schaftlänge mindestens 19cm, Schaft 1 1/8"...achja Canti-Sockel brauchts.

Danke und Gruss
René


----------



## Tobiwan (12. Februar 2011)

Hab noch ne alte Marzocchi Z2 mit 80mm und Cantisockeln - müsste mal geserviced werden sonst funktioniert dat Dingens noch. Wenn du Interesse hast meld dich.


----------



## anneliese (18. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Magura Wave Scheibe. 203 oder 210mm für ein Louise FR.

Wer eine über hat: Bitte melden.


----------



## matou (3. April 2011)

Falls jemand noch ein CC/Tour/Stadtrad HT Rahmen sucht:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=365692

Über den Preis kann man selbstverständlich reden.


----------



## matou (1. Mai 2011)

Hiho,
ich habe noch einen fast neuen Conti Rubberqueen 2,4 falt (conti-online: Rubber Queen 2.4: 3 Lagen /total 180 tpi/ faltbar/ Apex / Black Chili Compound) hier liegen. 

Wurde nur auf zwei Touren gefahren, entspricht leider nicht meinen Vorstellungen. Neupreis war 39,90 EUR...macht mir einen Vorschlag wenn ihr Interesse habt.

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (11. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand einen 3-fach Shifter über? Muss/soll nichts besonderes sein, so in der Preisregion 2-3 Bier.


----------



## Eike. (13. Juli 2011)

Da es bisher so erfolgreich war mal wieder ein Suchaufruf. Für mein neues Stadt-Gepäckträger-Reise-Allroundrad suche ich ein paar Teile.
Umwerfer, TopSwing, Zug von oben, 34,9mm Schelle
Sattelstütze, 31,6mm Wunschfarbe silber, schwarz geht aber auch
Sattelklemme 34,9mm, am besten ohne Schnellspanner
Muss alles nichts besonderes sein, Deore und Co reichen völlig, die Geschichte soll ja günstig bleiben.


----------



## matou (13. Juli 2011)

TopSwing XT, kannst du von meinem Covert haben...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Juli 2011)

Sattelstütze hätte ich eine schwarze Scott in 400 für Dich. Muss mal in die Garage gehen und schauen ob die noch da ist ...

Ist fürs Rennrad, oder?


----------



## Eike. (13. Juli 2011)

Ah geh, ans Rennrad kommt doch kein Gepäckträger  Aber abholen würd ich die Stütze vielleicht mit dem Renner


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Juli 2011)

Flatpedale, Gepäckträger, wo ist da der Unterschied?

Stütze ist noch da. Kannst sie am Samstag Abend auch beim Gemüsehändler abholen. 

Daheim geht auch, wenn Du Adresse brauchst, PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Juli 2011)

Hat einer einen IS2000 auf PM203 -Adapter über, den er mir geben kann?

Danke und Gruss Dirk.


----------



## Saci (19. Juli 2011)

Hab ein paar Sachen über: 

-Specialized SX (Supercross Rahmen) - Baujahr 2003 - Größe M 
-Formular RX Bremsen - ein Satz mit Adapter (180/160) aber ohne Scheiben - ca. 30km gefahren
-Cannondale Chase Rahmen - M 
-Rock Shox Lyrik - 2010er Model, Coil 170mm, wenig gefahren


----------



## Saci (20. Juli 2011)

bin auf der Suche nach einem Bremsadapter für vorne: von PM auf PM 185 .. für n Avid bremse (wobei da auch von andern Herstellern passen könnten) - hab selbst auc noch einige Bremsadapter rumliegen - evtl. kann ja getauscht werden


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Juli 2011)

PM vorne ist doch 185, oder?

Ich hätte einen PM185 auf PM203 daheim rumliegen, von Shimano.


----------



## Eike. (20. Juli 2011)

PM ist ohne Adapter entweder 6"=160mm oder 8"=203mm. Eine 7" PM Aufnahme hab ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Saci (20. Juli 2011)

hmm.. ich bräucht halte einen um an meiner Reba ne 185er Scheibe fahren zu können, die hat ja ne 6" (160mm) PM Aufnahme .. 
also quasi so einer: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/396244/cat/fav

nur wärs einfacher wenn den jemand aus der Nähe hier rumliegen hat


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Juli 2011)

Sorry, dann bin ich raus.

Ich habe den hier daheim rumliegen.


----------



## overkill_KA (20. Juli 2011)

Saci schrieb:


> hmm.. ich bräucht halte einen um an meiner Reba ne 185er Scheibe fahren zu können, die hat ja ne 6" (160mm) PM Aufnahme ..
> also quasi so einer: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/396244/cat/fav
> 
> nur wärs einfacher wenn den jemand aus der Nähe hier rumliegen hat



Hab ich glaube ich da. Schreib dir nachher PN.

*Biete *gerade folgendes im Bikemarkt an:
- Shot DH Handschuhe
- Kway Regenjacke (speziell fürs Radfahren)
- Royal Trac Attire Jersey Kids

*Suche *folgende Sachen:
- Blackspire E-Type Kefü
- 2fach Sram X7 Trigger
- Sram X9 Schaltwerk short oder medium


----------



## Saci (9. September 2011)

Hat jemand ne 350x3,25er Stahlfeder über - ob manitou oder fox is egal.. hauptsache es passt in nen RC4 ^^


----------



## anneliese (21. Oktober 2011)

Vergesst was hier vorher stand. Ich komme nur mit dem Adapter 25 von Magura für Gustav M weiter oder mit einem Louise PM Bremssattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand ein Kettenblatt 104er Lochkreis, 32 T ohne Steighilfe übrig und könnte es an mich weitergeben?


----------



## overkill_KA (26. Oktober 2011)

Hab meine Anzeigen aktualisiert

Klick mich


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. November 2011)

Ich suche jemanden, der einen 1 1/8 Vorbau in 40 oder 50 mm für 31,8 Lenkerklemmung übrig hat.

Den hätte ich im Tausch dafür über. Mein Gabelschaft ist leider leider etwas kurz dafür.


----------



## matou (7. November 2011)

Ich möchte meinen Gabelschaft etwas kürzen, dabei aber ungern die Gabel komplett ausbauen um den Schaft in die Sägelehre zu spannen.

Hat jemand zufällig einen Rohrschneider passend für einen 1 1/8" Alu-Gabelschaft den er mir mal für 1-2 Tage ausleihen kann?


----------



## Grosser1609 (7. November 2011)

Hab ich....kannste gerne haben.


----------



## kermit* (15. November 2011)

Hat zufällig einer eine 28,6 mm Sattelstütze in 400 mm übrig?


----------



## kermit* (22. Januar 2012)

Mit _neuen_ Sachen in die Saison starten:

Easton Lenker, 31,8mm Klemmung, 685mm breit
Truvativ XC Riser, 31,8mm Klemmung, ca. 640 breit



Preis: 0 

O'Neal Ellenbogenschoner (L/XL)
Race Face Knie- & Schienbeinschoner (vermutl. L. Mir, (1,88m) passen sie gut)



Der eine Knieprotektor ist am roten Pfeil gebrochen, bietet aber immer noch besseren Schutz als nackte Beine. 
Preis: Ein leckeres Bier pro Schonerpaar

Alles abholbar in Pforzheim, oder man trifft sich auf den Trails.


----------



## matou (22. Januar 2012)

Verkaufsoffener Sonntag. 

Syntace Superforce
60mm
6°
Lenkerdurchmesser 25,4

VHB 25 EUR
Abholbar in KA oder Versand per Post, Hermes o.ä.


----------



## overkill_KA (25. Januar 2012)

Bin grad am Ausmisten:

*Iridium Sattelstütze*
*  schwarz 
* 30,9mm
* Länge: 350mm
* Zustand: gut 

* Preis: 10





*
Nope Schnellspanner*
* schwarz
* neu und ungefahren
* für VR und HR

* Preis: 10






*Kway Raid Pro Regenjacke*
* größe M
* guter Zustand lediglich ein Klettverschluss hat sich etwas gelöst
* Farbe: rot/schwarz
* mit Reflektoren auf Armen und Rücken
* große Tasche auf dem Rücken
* hier mal ein Link : Klick mich

* Preis: VHB

Abholung in Ettlingen, ansonsten Versand per Post/DHL/Hermes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (12. Februar 2012)

Bevor ich groß Anzeigen aufgebe:
sucht jemand eine Magura HS22 Felgenbremse in gutem Zustand ?
Ich hätte eine für VR und HR abzugeben, mit noch ein wenig Kruscht drum  rum. Sagen wir 35,00 Euro oder so. Melden einfach per PN.

Ja, ich weiß, dafür ist der Bikemarkt da, aber warum nicht erst mal die Bekannten in der Nähe fragen ?

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Grosser1609 (20. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand in seiner Restekiste einen 1-1/8 - 31.8 mm Vorbau mit einer Länge zwischen 50 und 70 mm, den er mir zum testen für 2-3 Tage leihen könnte?
Danke, Gruss Martin


----------



## hömma (24. Februar 2012)

kermit* schrieb:


> Easton Lenker, 31,8mm Klemmung, 685mm breit
> Truvativ XC Riser, 31,8mm Klemmung, ca. 640 breit



Hättest du noch einen Lenker über? Versuche nen Kumpel gerade bei einem ultra low budget Projekt zu helfen und da fehlt noch so einiges. Lenker gegen Tannenzäpfle?


----------



## kermit* (25. Februar 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Hättest du noch einen Lenker über? Versuche nen Kumpel gerade bei einem ultra low budget Projekt zu helfen und da fehlt noch so einiges. Lenker gegen Tannenzäpfle?



Schreib dir ne PM.


----------



## overkill_KA (25. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand zufällig eine Hope Pro 2 Achse 135x12 übrig?


----------



## Saci (3. März 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Sachen die sich verkufen müssen :

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/29356

kann alles in KA -Süd-/Weststadt angeschaut und abgeholt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (3. März 2012)

Cannondale Pack Light Windjacke , passt mir leider nicht ( Bierbauch zu groß geworden)
Größe L einmal zum anprobieren getragen Juni 2011, Neupreis 59 
Bei Interesse PM oder E-Mail


----------



## speedygonzales (12. März 2012)

*zu Verkaufen oder Tausch 

zwei neue und unbenutzte Schwalbe Fat Albert 26x2.35

bei Interesse ->PM*


----------



## Eike. (15. März 2012)

Hat jemand Verwendung für einen Ciclo Puls-Brustgurt? Ich benutze nichtmal einen, da brauch ich erst recht keine zwei.

Edit: Es hat sich ein neuer Gurtträger gefunden und der Gurt geht morgen auf seine weite, abenteuerliche Reise.


----------



## overkill_KA (15. März 2012)

*reinschauen lohnt sich:


*http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/146403


----------



## Eike. (29. März 2012)

Ich miste den Keller aus und habe dabei wieder ein Biketeil gefunden welches ich nicht mehr brauche:




Das Ding wird wie es ist verschenkt, oder vor dem nächsten Umzug in der Mülltonne entsorgt. Bei manchen Gabeln  kann man ihn direkt von unten in den Gabeschaft einschrauben, bei anderen wird man noch einen Spreitzkonus brauchen. Kann sein, dass ich sowas noch rumliegen habe, bekommt man ansonsten zB als Ersatzteil von SKS.


----------



## Eike. (6. April 2012)

Hat jemand Interesse am Mountainbike-Magazin ab 7/10 bis inkl. 2011? Sonst landen die demnächst im Altpapier.


----------



## speedygonzales (21. Juni 2012)

*zu Verkaufen oder Tausch

zwei neue und unbenutzte Schwalbe Fat Albert 26x2.35

bei Interesse ->PM*


----------



## Phini (21. Juni 2012)

Eike, wennd die noch Hast die MTB-Magazin, ich hätte die gerne


----------



## Eike. (21. Juni 2012)

Zu spät, die sind inzwischen wahrscheinlich verbrannt oder zu Klopapier verarbeitet.


----------



## Don Stefano (23. Juni 2012)

Hat zufällig wer ein 32er Kettenblatt von einer Umrüstung auf 2 Kettenblätter übrig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (23. Juni 2012)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Hat zufällig wer ein 32er Kettenblatt von einer Umrüstung auf 2 Kettenblätter übrig?



Ja habe ich tatsächlich noch übrig von einer 9-fach XT Kurbel. Kannst du gern haben.


----------



## Jan89 (25. Juni 2012)

Hi 
suche ne sattelstütze 31,6 Durchmesser am besten 350mm oder länger
zustand egal will nicht im stehen fahren ;-)
Gruß Jan


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Juli 2012)

Hat von euch einer Lenkerhörnchen rumliegen, die er nicht mehr braucht? Aussenklemmung wäre gut.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## black soul (11. Juli 2012)

hi dirk
ihh, du wirst doch nicht ?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Juli 2012)

black soul schrieb:


> hi dirk
> ihh, du wirst doch nicht ?



Keine Angst, ist dafür gedacht


----------



## andi1969 (21. Juli 2012)

Habe eine gebrauchte 9fach Schaltgruppe zu verkaufen: SRAM  X9 Schaltwerk mit X9 Schalthebel 3/9fach inkl. Kette und zwei Kasetten 11-34 ( 1x XT und 1x XO in rot).
Fotos kommen noch.....


----------



## Eike. (22. Juli 2012)

Ich miste mal wieder Zeitschriften aus. Diesmal das Mountainbike-Magazin Jahrgang 2011 bis auf das erste und letzte Heft, keine Ahnung wo die abgeblieben sind. Wer vor der nächsten Wertmüllleerung zuschlägt kann sie für umme in Ettlingen abholen.


----------



## Eike. (4. August 2012)

Ich bin für ein neues Projekt mal wieder auf Teilesuche. Da das ganze LowBudget bzw. Resteverwertung ist, sollten die Teile möglichst günstig sein und dürften gerne schon abgeschrubbelt sein, hauptsache sie funktionieren.


Vorbau 50-70mm für 31,8mm Lenker
Kettenblätter 22 und 32-36
3fach Trigger


----------



## matou (4. August 2012)

Ich hab noch ein 22 und 32er von der SLX hier liegen, kannst du haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw1774 (6. August 2012)

abzugeben wegen Platzmangel:

Laufräder Rigida Taurus, schwarze Speichen, XT-Naben


[/IMG]

Laufräder Rigida Taurus, silberne Speichen, 11-32 Ritzel mit Schnellpspanner




Einhell Kompressor




Freuen uns über Speis und Trank!


----------



## mw1774 (6. August 2012)

abzugeben wegen Platzmangel Teil 2:

Vorbau Syntace F99 120mm
Satteltasche Specialized Dirt Bag neu
Griffe Ergotec neu
Flaschenhalter Tune


[/IMG]


P.S. Abholung Stadtmitte Karlsruhe


----------



## Eike. (7. August 2012)

Mal wieder etwas das nichts mit Rädern zu tun hat: Ich suche für meine neue Wohnung eine Kücheneinrichtung, insbesondere Hängeschränke, einen (möglicht freistehenden) Herd mit Ofen und eine Spüle, mit oder ohne Unterschrank. Wie üblich möglichst günstig. Wer da also nochwas im Keller oder auf dem Dachboden rumstehen hat, und statt dessen lieber Platz und durchaus auch ein bischen Geld hätte, bitte melden.


----------



## andi1969 (8. August 2012)

*Das Vorderrad sucht neuen Arbeitgeber......Shimano XT Centerlock, DT 4.2 Felge inkl. DT Tublesskitt.
Kanns nicht mehr fahren da nur noch 20mm Steckachse am Solid.....*


----------



## hömma (9. August 2012)

mw1774 schrieb:


> Einhell Kompressor



Oh man, wenn ich irgendwo Platz hätte, das Ungetüm hinzustellen, würde ich ihn dir glatt abnehmen. Hab heute zum ersten Mal meine Reifen schlauchlos montiert und musste wegen der dicken Karkasse des Vorderreifens an die Tanke.

@Eike: Legst du etwa dein Ehrenamt als Hüter des Wattkopfs nieder??


----------



## Eike. (10. August 2012)

Der Wattkopf und ich werden ab nächstem Monat wieder eine Fernbeziehung führen. Das Sorgerecht fürs Enduro liegt bei mir, regelmäßige Besuche wird es aber weiter geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (21. August 2012)

Guuude, 

ich verkaufe mein Specialized Stumpjumper Rahmen-Gabel-Set 

Bild hier:







bei fragen einfach ne Pm schreiben - kann auch gerne in der karlsruher Süd-West-Stadt besichtigt werden.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (23. August 2012)

3 x Magura Julie kpl. mit Scheiben (160 und 180) ...

... unterschiedliche Jahrgänge. Dachte, ich verwende noch was davon, aber liegen nur rum. Wer die gebrauchen kann - gebe alle gegen eine gute Flasche Wein ab.


----------



## mw1774 (29. August 2012)

Kompressor hat sich verwandelt..


----------



## overkill_KA (16. Oktober 2012)

Biete zur Zeit ein Macbook  und ein Samsung Netbook an

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/146403

Abholung möglich


----------



## Schwarzspecht (11. Dezember 2012)

G E S U C H T:

Hat jemand eine olle (aber noch tauglche) Shimano Octalink Kurbel links, 170 mm rumliegen und braucht die nicht mehr? Haben das Teil bislang einzeln nur bei ebay gesehen, kostet dort samt Versand locker 17-18 EUR. Das aktuell montierte Teil lockert sich ständig (Deore!) und soll jetzt samt Innenlager und dem Rest noch über den Winter gefahren werden (Stadtrad).


----------



## lovac (27. Dezember 2012)

Falls jemand eine neue coole Brille braucht: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/92122-assos-zegho-werksmannschaft-radsport-brille


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich suche eine Feder für einen Fox-Dämpfer mit den Specs 400x2,8 oder 375x2,8. Ich glaube, ...x2,75 geht auch.

Dämpfer ist 222mm lang, sodass die Feder ca. 145mm lang sein sollte.


----------



## andi1969 (29. Dezember 2012)

*Suche einen Adabter IS von Avid 160 Rear , biete einen 203 Rear Avid oder Shimano dagegen.
Falls einer so was rumliegen hat......*


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Januar 2013)

Hab daheim in der Garage einen Marzocchi-Fender für ne Z1 oder AllMountain-Brücke gefunden. Braucht sowas wer - Stefan?

Und suchen tu ich einen Fender für ne 66. Falls wer sowas noch daheim rumliegen hat, wär ich ein dankbarer Abnehmer.


----------



## matou (12. Januar 2013)

Hiho,
hat jemand noch ein paar alte aber noch brauchbare Reifen in 26 x 2.00 bis 2.25 rumliegen? Etwas in Richtung Smart Sam.
...ich brauchs für mein Stadtrad...die aktuellen Reifen sind zu breit für die Schutzbleche.

Danke und Gruß
René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (12. Januar 2013)

Achso,
einen Verkauf hab ich auch noch. Ich habe mich nun doch entschlossen meinen Transition Covert Rahmen zu verkaufen.

Kurz ein paar Daten:
- Baujahr 2007
- Gefahren von Frühjahr 2008 bis Juni 2011
- Größe L (Sitzrohr 19,5")
- 140mm Federweg
- enthalten sind: Fox Rp23 190mm, Hope 1 1/8 Steuersatz

Detailinfos gibts noch hier:
http://www.transitionbikes.com/BlogImages/CovertV1.pdf

Der Rahmen wurde als Enduro aufgebaut und benutzt. Ist technisch in gutem Zustand. Da allerdings der Transition Lack bekannterweise nicht sehr widerstandsfähig ist, sieht dieser auch gebraucht aus, d.h. Steinschläge, Kratzer, Lackabnutzung an den üblichen Stellen.

Wenn ihr Interesse habt meldet Euch bei mir. Preis ist Verhandlungssache, macht mir einen sinnvollen Vorschlag.

Ich werde dieses WE noch ein paar Detailfotos nachliefern.





So sah es damals aufgebaut aus:


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Januar 2013)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hab daheim in der Garage einen Marzocchi-Fender für ne Z1 oder AllMountain-Brücke gefunden. Braucht sowas wer - Stefan?


Nö, leider nein. Hab damals selber einen gekauft und werde die Gabel nicht ohne den Fender hergeben.


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Januar 2013)

Braucht Jemand eine Hayes Mag oder Gustel?


----------



## wheaty (15. Januar 2013)

matou schrieb:


> Hiho,
> hat jemand noch ein paar alte aber noch brauchbare Reifen in 26 x 2.00 bis 2.25 rumliegen? Etwas in Richtung Smart Sam.
> ...ich brauchs für mein Stadtrad...die aktuellen Reifen sind zu breit für die Schutzbleche.
> 
> ...



Einen Smart Sam in 2.10 hab ich hier noch rumliegen Das Profil in der Mitte ist noch ca 1mm hoch und außen leicht gebraucht.

Gruß


----------



## matou (16. Januar 2013)

Danke! Hat sich erledigt, ich hab schon was bekommen.


----------



## Don Stefano (18. Januar 2013)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Braucht Jemand eine Hayes Mag oder Gustel?


Gustl ist weg, jetzt gibt's nur noch die Hayes. Gibt garantiert keine Überschläge wg. zu hoher Bremsleistung!


----------



## Eike. (13. Februar 2013)

Mal wieder eine Suchanfrage: hat jemand einen günstigen, steilen oder verstellbaren Aheadvorbau mit 31,8mm Lenkerklemmung? Ich will mein Stadtrad etwas komfortabler machen. Ggf. wäre auch ein Set aus Lenker und Vorbau (der kann dann auch mit Klemmschaft sein) interessant, Hauptsache der Lenker kommt weiter hoch.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Februar 2013)

syncros fr 50mm 10Grad?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Februar 2013)

Lenker Reverse 720mm 15mm Rise?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (13. Februar 2013)

Zu flach und zu breit. Einen normalen Vorbau hab ich dran, ich denke da an so ein 45° Ding. Furchtbar unsexy aber darum geht's bei dem Rad nicht. Und mehr als 50cm Lenker ist in der Stadt unpraktisch. Einen neuen Lenker bräuchte ich auch nur in Verbindung mit einem 25,4mm Vorbau.


----------



## hömma (13. Februar 2013)

Ich hab den Lenker an meine Stadtschlampe gebaut:







Ist zwar deutlich breiter als 50cm, aber hat aus meinem CC-Stahlflitzer von 1993 mit ordentlich Sattelüberhöhung in einem Schlag einen Citycruiser mit geradezu aristokratischer Sitzposition gemacht. Da ist dann der Vorbau völlig egal.


----------



## Don Stefano (13. Februar 2013)

Eike. schrieb:


> Und mehr als 50cm Lenker ist in der Stadt unpraktisch.


Wer soll das in einem MTB-Forum übrig haben? Selbst der schmale Okkinal-Lenker an meinem Stadtradt hatte schon 56cm.


----------



## Eike. (13. Februar 2013)

Einen Lenker hab ich ja (keine Ahnung ob das jetzt 50 oder 55 sind, verglichen mit dem Prügel am Enduro auf jeden Fall ein Zahnstocher), nur nicht den passenden Vorbau um meinem alten Stumpjumper eine Stadttaugliche Sattel"überhöhung" zu verpassen. Zum Beispiel sowas. Bevor ich was bestell frag ich halt mal rum ob ich jemanden von Gerümpel erlösen kann.
Martins Lösung hat schon einigen Charme, schießt mir aber momentan noch etwas übers Ziel hinaus


----------



## Don Stefano (13. Februar 2013)

Ich hätte noch 2 riserbars in 680 und 720 mit ordentlich rise hier rumliegen. Die kann man bestimmt noch absägen. Ich wollte aber auch am Stadtrad keinen Lenker unter 620 mehr fahren wollen.


----------



## overkill_KA (7. März 2013)

Zu verkaufen
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/129731-rose-beef-cake-mit-dampfer-dhx-4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (29. April 2013)

zu Verkaufen oder Tausch

zwei neue und unbenutzte Schwalbe Fat Albert 26x2.35

bei Interesse ->PM


----------



## overkill_KA (12. Mai 2013)

Biete folgendes:
- Avid Elixir 5 VR+HR - 70â¬ incl Versand
- Hope Pro 2 Evo UmrÃ¼stkit auf 135x12mm mit Achse und Endkappen - 22â¬
- Adidas Kapuzenjacke in rot Gr. M - 30â¬ 
- Airtracks Trikot und Hose - 25â¬
- Kway Regenjacke  19â¬

NÃ¤here Informationen und Bilder in meinen Anzeigen:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/146403


----------



## wheaty (17. Mai 2013)

tausche Fox float r 150mm/155mm (200g) gegen Luftdämpfer in 200mm


----------



## Landei-Forst (10. Juni 2013)

Hi,

hab noch einen unbenutzten Continental X-King *2.4*, 29" ProTection.

Neupreis: 43,90, für 35-  ist er zu haben. 

Alternativ ist auch ein Tausch gegen einen X-King ProTection *2.2*, 29" möglich.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Juni 2013)

Ich habe zwei Lenker abzugeben.

1. Funn Fatboy 810 Flatbar 285 Gramm (Herstellerangabe)
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1312587?in=set

2. Reverse DH Race 17 mm rise 278 Gramm (Herstellerangabe)
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1074295?in=set

Bei Interesse einfach melden.

Bin auch für Tausch oder Naturalien zu haben.


----------



## wheaty (22. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (24. Juli 2013)

Hat wer einen Lenker mit 25,4 mm übrig oder billig herzugeben? Sollte mind. 58 - 60 cm breit sein, Etwas "Rise" wäre kein Hindernis ...


----------



## wheaty (8. September 2013)

Ich verkaufe paar Teile bei eBay Kleinanzeigen: Hier Klicken
Alles gerne Abholung aber auch Versand möglich.


----------



## Eike. (15. September 2013)

...


----------



## Eike. (15. September 2013)

Hat jemand noch einen 8-fach Schalthebel (oder auch 3x8 Set) übrig den er günstig (je nachdem 10-15) abgeben möchte? Mit Gripshift werde ich auch am Stadtrad nicht warm, da muss wieder was richtiges dran. Muss, bzw. sollte auch nichts tolles wie XTR&Co sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (21. September 2013)

Nr wenn du V-Brake fahren willst. Ich hab ein Doppeset 3x8 mit Bremshebeln (XT) übrig.


----------



## Eike. (21. September 2013)

Tatsächlich ist der Grund aus dem ich neue Schalter brauche der, dass ich von V-Brake auf Hydraulik umgestiegen bin.


----------



## Don Stefano (29. September 2013)

Ok, dann gehen sie demnächst in den Bikemarkt. Hurra! Habs endlich geschafft mich dort anzumelden.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (30. Oktober 2013)

Verkaufe meinen Cannondale Rize Alurahmen, Größe M, Modell 2009, mit Lefty Max 140, Fox RP2 und Mavic Crossmax ST Laufrädern als Rahmenset. meine Preisvorstellung im Bikemarkt (siehe Anzeige: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/5406) ist wohl illusorisch, bin also im Preis sehr flexibel. Ansehen und Probefahren (fast) jederzeit möglich ...


----------



## overkill_KA (8. Dezember 2013)

Wegen neuem Winterprojekt abzugeben:

Radon Slide ED 2012 Framset in sehr gutem Zustand
- Rahmen
- FOX RP23 BV Dämpfer
- Acros AH 15 Steuersatz
- Syntace Steckachse

*649 Abholung in Karlsruhe*

Bei Interesse mit passender Rock Shox Lyrik 2 Step (+300)

Auch im Bikemarkt:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/285150-radon-slide-ed-2012-rahmen-mit-fox-rp23bv-und-zubehor


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Dezember 2013)

Hat noch jemand Shimano-Shifter 3x9 daheim rumliegen, die er nicht mehr braucht?


----------



## Saci (30. Januar 2014)

mein Kram, der käuflich erworben werden kann  

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/user/29356


----------



## shield (30. Januar 2014)

Rahmen und Laufräder zu verkaufen








Einzeln oder im Set!

Rahmen mit Dämpfer: 799!
Laufradsatz: 295!

Im Set: 1050!


----------



## overkill_KA (9. Februar 2014)

Wollte auf meine Anzeigen aufmerksam machen: 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/user/146403

Habe wieder diverse Artikel zu verkaufen.
Abholung in Ettlingen, so spart ihr euch den Versand.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (9. Februar 2014)

shield schrieb:


> Rahmen und Laufräder zu verkaufen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laufräder sind weg.

*Rahmen noch zu haben - Preisupdate: 700 euro!*


----------



## backstein689 (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo liebe Karlsruher und Leute aus der Umgebung,

ich verkaufe meine Specialized Command Post Blacklite 2014, 30,9mm * 430mm, 125mm travel  als quasi neu.
(so eine: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,110;product=67176)

Wieso quasi neu?
Nachdem meine Command Post im Stumpjumper comp evo 29 immer wieder Luftdruck verloren hat, habe ich sie reklamiert und eine neue bekommen. 
Diese habe ich nun zweimal gefahren und sie funktioniert tadellos. 
Dennoch störe ich mich schon länger am Setback der Command Post und möchte sie durch eine Stütze ohne Setback ersetzen.

Also: quasi neu = Neu auf Garantie, 2mal gefahren, Remote Hebel und Zug von August 2014 (700km drauf)
geb aber gerne noch einen neuen Bowdenzug dazu.

Daher denke ich, dass 200€ VHB fair sind und freue mich über eure PNs.
Das schöne am lokalen Verkauf ist, dass wir alles persönlich abwickeln können und nicht auf den Versand vertrauen müssen.


----------



## matou (3. April 2014)

Hab mir im Winter zwei Paar Handschuhe für den Sommer gekauft, musste nun im trainierten Zustand feststellen, dass sie mir zu klein sind.

Daher, zu verkaufen:

2 Paar Handschuhe : *Giro Remedy*
Größe: L
Zustand: Neu, ungetragen lediglich anprobiert

- Oberhand: Knöchel mit gummierten Protektoren geschützt
- Innenhand: Pittards Leder, Handballen durch D3O Polster geschützt

Preis pro Paar: 14,00 EUR

Bei Interesse, bitte PN.

_
Habe gerade kein eigenes Bild zur Hand, dies sind sie jedoch, natürlich auch in Größe L:_


----------



## overkill_KA (8. April 2014)

Wenn jemand für sein Stadtrad Teile benötigt:
Habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht alles abzulichten, was sich angesammelt hat.

- 2xShimano CX400 7-fach Schaltwerk
- 1xShimano LX Schaltwerk
- 3xShimano CX400 Schalthebel mit Zügen (ohne Ausenhülle)
- 1x Shimano LX Umwerfer
- 2x Shimano CX400 Umwerfer
- 1xShimano CX400 Kurbel
- 1x Shimano Kurbel mit Kettenblättern und Pedale
- 1xShimano Alivio Kurbel mit kettenblätter
- 2x Shimano Schutzring
- 1xPositiron FH Schaltwerk mit Kette und Schalthebel
- 1xblauer Lenker
- 1xschwarze Lenker/Vorbau Kombi

Näheres in meiner Anzeige: klick mich


----------



## Saci (8. April 2014)

Hab auch grad wieder meine Verkäufe aktualisiert:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/user/29356


----------



## wookie (3. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebe Brasilianer. Erstmal freundliche Grüße nach langer Abwesenheit.

Ich möchte meine Eloxier-Ausrüstung verschenken. Hat jemand Interesse?

Farben, als Pulver und teilweise schon gelöst in Kanistern.
rot, grün, purple, blau, bissl schwarz
Schwefelsäure H2SO4 37% (ca 5 Liter)
Salpetersäure HNO3 53% (ca 450ml)
Sealsalz
Ntriumhydroxid und Kaisernatron

Konservierungsmittel für gelöste Farben
Bleiblech zuschneidbar als Kathode
Titandraht als Anode
2 Netzteile
ein altes Handy-Netzteil für kleinere teile und Notebook Netzteil für größeres. Das größere Netzteil schaltet sich sogar automatisch ab wenn ein gewisser widerstand (eloxat-schichtdicke) erreicht ist.
Trichter, Löffelchen, Plastik Becken, Spritzen usw...
Ich weise hiermit auch auf die Gefahren hin, welche von den Stoffen ausgehen können. Näheres in Google 

Schöner Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (3. Mai 2014)

hier!!!


----------



## wookie (3. Mai 2014)

ok, habe Dir eine PN gesendet.


----------



## wookie (5. Mai 2014)

Das Eloxier-Zeugs ist noch da. Tausche es natürlich auch gerne, falls jemand was über hat


----------



## shield (5. Mai 2014)

hey wookie! sorry dass ich mcih nciht gemeldet hab. ich hab so viel zu tun!
vorerst passt mir das nicht rein es abzuholen. sorry!!


----------



## wookie (8. Mai 2014)

Der Grund warum ich die Sachen abtrete ist, dass meine Kinder jetzt im Lausbuben-Alter sind und ich sie nicht alleine lassen kann ohne den Gedanken das sie im Keller Bomben bauen. ^^
Also, wenn Du es haben möchtest, sag mir bescheid wann du es holen kannst. Wenn es nicht klappt ist das kein Problem. Sag mir einfach bescheid.


----------



## mario_O (24. Mai 2014)

Servus, is dein Eloxierzeugs noch zu haben? Ich würd morgen vorbeikommen ...


----------



## wookie (26. Mai 2014)

Hi Mario, hast eine PN. Gruß


----------



## speedygonzales (30. Mai 2014)

*zu Verkaufen oder Tausch 

zwei neue und unbenutzte Schwalbe Fat Albert 26x2.35

bei Interesse ->PM*


----------



## shield (15. Juli 2014)

ich verkaufe....:








http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/419275-drossiger-xra-allmountain-enduro-komplettbike


----------



## Saci (31. August 2014)

ma 2..3 neue sachen dazugekommen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/user/29356


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (2. September 2014)

und ich reihe mich auch mal wieder ein - vielleicht an die "oldschool" fahrer  - eine 26" gabel im super zustand (wegen umstieg auf 650b):






http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/447321-rock-shox-lyrik-170-air-dual-position-2012er-update


----------



## shield (12. September 2014)

so und nun auch der Laufradsatz - 26" und bombenfest!






http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...r-26-dartmoor-raider-hope-pro-2-evo-saustabil


----------



## Eike. (1. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand Verwendung für eine flugtaugliche Fahrradkiste? Es wäre schade das gute Stück im Wertmüll zu entsorgen wo ich mir so viel Mühe damit gemacht habe sie zu verstärken. Zusätzlich zum Karton gibt es Platten an den Seiten und Profile an den Kanten. Außerdem können an einem Ende Rollen angebracht werden. Auf einigermaßen ebenem Boden kann man die Kiste so wie einen Trolley hinter sich herziehen. Die Maße kommen noch, mein 26" Enduro hat aber inkl. ausgebautem Vorderrad und diversem anderen Gepäck gut hinein gepasst und einen Flug nach La Palma und zurück ohne Macke (die gab es nur zwischen den Flügen außerhalb der Kiste  ) überstanden.


----------



## Eike. (5. Oktober 2014)

Letzte Chance. Morgen kommt der Evoc Travelbag und für zwei sperrige Teile hab ich leider keinen Platz im Keller.


----------



## Goddi8 (15. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht hat einer der Locals Bedarf:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/471655-bunny-hop-shop-bruchsal-gutschein


----------



## Eike. (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab noch einen Haufen Zeug für den Ciclo Hac4 (Zubehör, Ersatzteile, vielleicht ist auch noch ein kompletter dabei). Hat da jemand Verwendung für bevor ich es entsorge?


----------



## black soul (5. November 2014)

hi,
ich hätte da einen lrs zu verkaufen. veltec fr mit veltec naben. keine 8 läuft perfekt.mit kassette 11/32 fast neu. neu preis lrs 450
ich hätte gerne 150 + - paar euro


----------



## overkill_KA (11. Februar 2015)

Über den Winter hat sich einiges angehäuft:

alles zu finden im Bikemarkt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/user/146403


----------



## Messerharry (22. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
ich such ein Visir für einen Bell Bellistic Fullface.
So wie in den Tschechischen Shop 
http://www.supshop.cz/bell-bellistic-visor-matte-black/?mena=2#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (28. Februar 2015)

Ich hab hier noch einen Shimano E-Type-Umwerfer (FD-M760A-E) rumliegen; da ist mal der Schraubenkopf der Bowdenzugbefestigungsschraube abgebrochen, ich hab nicht das Werkzeug da um den Schraubenrest rauszubekommen... Bis auf dieses Manko ist der Umwerfer noch gut in Schuß, sämtliches Befestigungsmaterial ist auch vorhanden.
Kann mit dem Ding jemand was anfangen? Sonst fliegt er halt irgendwann in den Müll.


----------



## overkill_KA (5. April 2015)

*Zu verschenken:*

Hätte einen Rocky Mountain Karton für ein komplettes Fahrrad zu verschenken - Abholung nach Absprache. Speci Enduro in Größe L hat perfekt reingepasst.


----------



## shield (26. Juli 2015)

verkauf ein rennrad:






http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/630972-optim-alp-rennrad-schnappchen


----------



## matou (6. September 2015)

Ich bin gerade dabei etwas aufzuräumen und habe ein paar Dinge in den Bikemarkt eingestellt:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/3691

- [*verkauft*] Vorbau Syntace Superforce 75mm / 31,8 mm
- Sattelklemme Syntace Superloc2 31,6 mm
- VR Bremse Shimano XT BR-M785

Abholung ist ebenfalls möglich.
Bei Fragen, bitte fragen.


----------



## Eike. (30. Oktober 2015)

Still geworden hier. Aber vermutlich kennt keiner mehr die Brasilianer und deswegen klickt keiner drauf. Ich versuch es trotzdem mal:
Ich verkaufe einen Evoc Bike Travel Bag, das große Ding in das ein ganzes Fahrrad reinpast. Ist zwar schon ein bischen angegriffen, kostet dafür aber auch nur die Hälfte von einem neuen. Alles weitere im Bikemarkt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/679972-evoc-bike-travel-bag


----------



## Schwobenflyer (30. Oktober 2015)

Ja dann setze ich gleich mal mein Spectral hier rein. Kann auch gerne bei mir probegefahren werden.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/671651-canyon-spectral-spectral-al-7-0-ex-2015-l-rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. Januar 2016)

Steige um auf 29" - auch beim Zweitrad und verkaufe mein On-One 456 Evo2 als Rahmenkit (oder die entsprechenden Parts auch einzeln, siehe Bikemarkt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/704876).

Nicht im Bikemarkt (weil Versand nicht lohnt): Formula Entlüftungskit von Bike Components (Artikelnummer 3636, NP 16,95) und DOT 4 Motorex, 250 ml (Artikel 8208, NP 6,95): beides unbenutzt, gebe ich für lau (Fläschchen Rotwein) her.

Hat wer für meinen Umbau auf den 29" Inbred Rahmen was herumliegen: LRS, Gabel, Sattelstütze 27,2 mm?

Allen noch ein gutes neues Jahr!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (7. Januar 2016)

Entlüftungskit ist weg, braucht niemand das DOT4? Gibts für umme ...


----------



## shield (30. Januar 2016)

ich verkaufe:






http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/724580-surly-straggler-56cm-custom-neuwertig


----------



## kaiisa (26. März 2016)

*Verkauft!*

Verkaufe folgende Komponenten (nur komplett, Preisvorstellung: 120 €):
·  Kurbel: Shimano XT FC-M785, 38x24T, 175mm
·  Kettenführung:  E*thirteen trs+ dual (ohne Befestigungsmaterial)
·  Schaltwerk: Shimano XT, RD-M786-SGSL Shadow Plus
·  Umwerfer: Shimano XT FD-M785 E-Type
·  Schalthebel: Shimano XT SL-M780 Direct Attach (ohne Befestigungsmaterial)
·  Kassette: Shimano SLX CS-HG81-10, 11-36

Die Teile stammen aus einem Slide Carbon und sind funktionstüchtig mit normalen Gebrauchsspuren (Laufleistung ca. 1000 km)
Bei Interesse könnt ihr mir eine PN schreiben.


----------



## kaiisa (31. März 2016)

verkaufe ein Canyon Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.9 29, Rahmengröße XL


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/757275-canyon-grand-canyon-al-slx-7-9-29


----------



## Saci (25. April 2016)

hab auch mal wieder den bikemarkt gefüttert:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/user/29356


----------



## w69 (9. Juli 2016)

Verkauft (Zwei neue, originalverpackte *Nobby Nic EVO 26 x 2,25 SnakeSkin* für 50 EUR abzugeben.)


----------



## Saci (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich verkauf mal wieder was:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/848825-bos-void-222x68mm-wie-neu

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/843073-specialized-enduro-evo-2013-grosse-l

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/838398-suntour-durolux-r2c2-2016-180mm-neu

schaut mal rein - nen Specialized Stumpjumper EVO in L kommt die tage/wochen auch noch, falls da Interesse besteht einfach mal melden!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. November 2016)

Hallo Karlsruher.

Ich bin nun doch auf 27,5" umgestiegen und nun liegt ein Reifenstapel in 26" rum. Bevor ich damit den Bikemarkt fülle frage ich doch der Einfachheithalber mal hier.

Zustand recht gut:
1x DHR2 2,4" Supertacky
1x DHR2 2,4" MaxxPro
2x Baron 2,5" BCC

Zustand zum dazu geben:
1x RubberQueen 2,4" BCC
1x ChunkyMonkey 2,4" 42A

Einfach per PN melden.


----------



## Saci (6. Dezember 2016)

Verkaufe ein Rahmen-Gabel-Set

 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/864812-specialized-stumpjumper-evo-l-rock-shox-pike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (6. Januar 2017)

hab mal den Keller durchforstet und wieder etwas zu verkaufen!


Vorbau
Bikeyoke Reverb Adapter
2 Tages Gutschein für Wildbad


----------



## KA-Biker (31. März 2017)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich verkaufe meinen Kellerbestand, schau mal rein.
Unter anderem:

MAVIC Deemax Laufradsatz 26 Silber
AVID Code Silber 200/200
SRAM PG970 9-fach MTB-Kassette - Downhill 10-26
SHIMANO Saint Schaltwerk RD-M810 9-Fach
EASTON Hovac 35 Vorbau 1 1/8
SHIMANO SLX Schaltwerk RD-M662 9-Fach 
SRAM X.0 Carbon Bremse vorn incl. Scheibe 200mm 
SHIMANO SLX Umwerfer FD-M661-9
MAVIC Crossline Laufradsatz 26"

demnächst folgen noch: Fox 40 RC2, DHX RC4 Dämpfer, RP 23 Dämpfer...



https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-bestandsliste.html?userId=32300214


----------



## Matthais (19. April 2017)

Wenn noch jemand ein solides & günstiges 26" Rad sucht hätte ich was passendes:





http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/938991-ns-bikes-core-1-enduro-freeride-hardtail

Ansonsten liegt hier auch noch eine 28" Disc Gabel fürs Rennrad/Cyclocross rum:




http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...c-gabel-planet-x-fur-crosser-cx-rennrad-stahl

Preise sind natürlich VHB, besonders wenn ich mir den Versand spare.


----------



## w69 (21. April 2017)

Shimano Mineralöl 

Da die üblichen 50ml-Fläschchen unglaublich teuer sind, habe ich gleich das Großgebinde bestellt. 
Falls jemand günstig etwas davon abhaben möchte. Behältnis wäre mitzubringen. Bereich Bad Wildbad / Pforzheim.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (22. Mai 2017)

Jemand in Suchnot für ein paar 26" LRS-Dinge oder aber einen Mattoc PRO? Einfach mal melden.


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. Juni 2017)

verkaufe

Sattel Sixpack Skywalker

im Bikemarkt - falls Interesse schaut vorbei


----------



## shield (19. August 2017)

Weiteres im Bikemarkt:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/993688-trek-stache-5-custom-29-mega-trail-spass


----------



## matou (4. September 2017)

Hab am WE den Keller aufgeräumt und trenne mich nun endlich von ein paar Dingen. Schaut in meine Bikemarkt Anzeigen. 

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/3691


----------



## matou (29. Oktober 2017)

...und noch etwas. Hab eine Kameratasche, Evoc CB 6l, abzugeben. Taugt bei den Evoc Bike-Rucksächen auch gut als Rucksack-Innentasche.

http://www.evocsports.com/de/produkte/bags/cb-6l


In dieser Farbe:


 

Macht mir ein Angebot, wenn Interesse besteht. 

Danke & Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (30. Oktober 2017)

ich habe ein Fox 34 Talas Factory (27,5") zu verkaufen - schaut mal rein:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1027751-fox-34-27-5-talas-fit-4-150mm


----------



## Saci (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich mal wieder - 2017er Specialized Enduro Rahmen (650B) - Größe L  

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1047478-specialized-enduro-elite-2017-650b-gr-l-rahmen


----------



## Saci (18. März 2018)

Mal wieder den Bikemarkt gefüttert - und kommt noch mehr die Tage! - einfach mal reinschauen 

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/user/29356


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Januar 2019)

Habe meinen Keller aufgeräumt und einiges gefunden, dass ich veräußern will. Alle Preise sind verhandelbar.

Funn Strippa Light Vorbau 50mm 1 1/8 0°
Crankbrothers Iodine Vorbau 80mm 1 1/8 6°
Syncros Bear Hug Race Vorbau 50mm 1 1/8 25°
FSA Gravity Gap Vorbau 60mm 1 1/8 6°
Marzocchi Roco R Dämpfer 222/70
Fox Van R Dämpfer 222/70 mit 450x2,80 Feder
Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 222/70 mit 400x2,75 und 500x2,75 Feder

 https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/76488


----------



## black soul (7. Januar 2019)

ich hätte da auch was
abholung auch
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1211127-gore-bike-wear-windstopper-winter-ubergangsjacke


----------



## Saci (28. Juni 2019)

Verkaufe mein CC-HT - superleicht und Pfeilschnell (wenn man die entsprechenden beinchen hat  )


https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1272886-specialized-stumpjumper-marathon-carbon-29-l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (3. August 2019)

Hab mal wieder bisschen meinen Bikemarkt gefüttert - schaut ma rein! (kommt auch noch das Ein oder Andere dazu)






						Verkäufer Saci - Alle Artikel | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					






					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## matou (19. Oktober 2019)

26" muss raus aus dem Keller...

...habe noch einige Laufräder im Keller "gefunden". Werden die Tage noch geputzt/entstaubt und mit vernünftigen Fotos im Bikemarkt eingestellt - Update folgt hier entsprechend.
Wenn vorher Interesse besteht, einfach kurz bei mir melden. 

-------------------------------------------------------------





*1) VR*
Nabe: Hope 2 Pro Evo, 15 x 100 (kann auch auf 9x100, 20x110 umgerüstet werden)
Felge: Pacenti DL 31
Speichen: Sapim Race 2.0/1.8 schwarz
Nippel: DT Swiss Pro Lock Alu-Nippel schwarz

Zustand:

Gebraucht
Technisch in Ordnung, Lager laufen aus meiner Sicht gut und problemlos
Optisch stark gebraucht, Felgen und Speichen weisen viele Gebrauchsspuren auf

VHB: 35 EUR

*2) HR*
Nabe: DT Swiss 350, X12 (12x142) (kann auf 10x135, 9x135 umgerüstet werden)
Felge: DT Swiss EX471
Speichen: DT Comp 2.0/1.8 schwarz
Nippel: DT Squorx Alu schwarz (ProHead + Prolock)
Von WhizzWheels 09/2015 aufgebaut.

Zustand:

Gebraucht
Technisch in Ordnung, Lager laufen aus meiner Sicht gut und problemlos
Optisch in gutem Zustand, Felgen und Speichen weisen einzelne Gebrauchsspuren auf
Freilaufkörper weist übliche Einkerbungen durch Kassette auf

VHB: 80 EUR

-------------------------------------------------------------





*3) VR*
Nabe: Hope 2 Pro, 20 x 110 gold (kann auch auf 9x100, 15x100 umgerüstet werden)
Felge: SunRinglé Equalizer 27
Speichen: DT Comp 2.0/1.8 schwarz
Nippel: DT Prolock Messing schwarz

Zustand:

Gebraucht
Technisch in Ordnung, Lager laufen aus meiner Sicht gut und problemlos
Optisch stark gebraucht, Felgen und Speichen weisen viele Gebrauchsspuren auf

VHB: 30 EUR


*4) HR*
Nabe: Hope 2 Pro, 10 x 135 gold (kann auch auf 9x135 oder 12x142 umgerüstet werden)
Felge: Mavic EN521
Speichen: DT Comp 2.0/1.8 schwarz
Nippel: DT Prolock Messing schwarz

Zustand:

Gebraucht
Technisch in Ordnung, Lager laufen aus meiner Sicht gut und problemlos
Optisch stark gebraucht, Felgen und Speichen weisen viele Gebrauchsspuren auf
Freilaufkörper weist übliche Einkerbungen durch Kassette auf

VHB: 40 EUR


----------



## matou (19. Oktober 2019)

Und noch etwas in 26":

*RockShox 30 TK Coil Silver *

War seit Oktober 2018 für ein knappes Jahr an meinem Stadtrad montiert, da ungefedert aus "gesundheitlichen Gründen" nicht wirklich funktioniert. Die Gabel ist entsprechend in einem sehr guten Zustand.

· Schaftmaß: 1 1/8", Länge: 255 mm, Aluminium
· Federweg: 100 mm
· Federung: Stahlfeder (Medium)
· Dämpfung: Turn Key Lockout
· Lockout an der Gabel
· Einstellungen: Federvorspannung, Zugstufe, Lockout
· Scheibenbremsaufnahme: PM 6" (160 mm Direktmontage)
· max. Bremsscheiben Ø: 203 mm
· Canti-Sockel
· Einbaumaß: 9 x 100 mm, Schnellspanner

VHB: 80 EUR


----------



## stummerwinter (19. Oktober 2019)

Für welches Fahrergewicht ist die Medium-Feder geeignet?


----------



## matou (19. Oktober 2019)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Für welches Fahrergewicht ist die Medium-Feder geeignet?



Soweit ich weiß, ist standardmäßig eine medium Feder verbaut, diese wird mit 72 - 81 kg angegeben.


----------



## shield (19. Oktober 2019)

da mach ich mit:

Verkaufe 29" NON BOOST Laufradsatz

Syntace MX W35 HiTorque - 300€ VHB











						Laufräder: 741 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Laufräder ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 741 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Rattfahra (29. Oktober 2019)

Canyon Sender CF 7.0 Gr. M zu verkaufen, kann jederzeit in Malsch besichtigt oder Probe gefahren werden 






						Downhill Bike: 461 Downhill Bikes im Bikemarkt, neu & gebraucht
					

Du bist auf Downhill Bike Suche? Hier findest du hunderte neue und gebrauchte Downhill Bikes und Freeride Bikes -  einfacher und sicherer Kauf!




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Falls jemand jemand kennt der einen kennt der jemand weiß der einen Downhiller sucht... ihr wisst bescheid


----------



## kaiisa (4. November 2019)

Verkaufe:






						Cross Country Bike: 237 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Cross Country Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 237 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Saci (19. Februar 2020)

CC-Moped zu verkaufen:











						Cross Country Bike: 313 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Cross Country Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 313 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. April 2020)

Ich muss auch ein paar altes Sachen loswerden.

Shimano MT55 LRS 26" weiß

Shimano Saint RD-M820 SS Schaltwerk

Shimano HG81 11-36 Kassette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saci (20. Juni 2020)

verkauf auch ma wieder was:






						Cross Country Rahmen: 46 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Cross Country Rahmen ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 46 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Saci (5. Oktober 2020)

Ich ma wieder:

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1436990-ixs-trigger-protektorenjacke-neuwertig-s-m

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1436988-shimano-mw5-winterschuhe-neu-gr-43

Außerdem hab ich ne große Bananenkiste voll alter - aber auch stellenweißer neuer - Radtrikots/Jerseys und paar Hosen rumstehen die weg muss - jemand ne Idee/nen Tip wie/wo man die losbekommt - sodass sie auch sinnvoll genutzt werden, gibts da vom Verein iwie was?!


----------



## Eike. (5. Oktober 2020)

Kann jemand einen Canyon Bike Guard (Transportbox) gebrauchen? Einmal benutzt in Toppzustand  Stammt von einem Spectral:ON, ist also der große.


----------



## shield (5. Oktober 2020)

Saci schrieb:


> Ich ma wieder:
> 
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1436990-ixs-trigger-protektorenjacke-neuwertig-s-m
> 
> ...


direkt mal beim verein melden. die haben auf jeden fall verwendung dafür!


----------



## Triple F (5. Oktober 2020)

shield schrieb:


> direkt mal beim verein melden. die haben auf jeden fall verwendung dafür!



Passt die Anschrift?

*MTB-Club Karlsruhe e.V.*
Rhode-Island-Allee 1
76149 Karlsruhe

Habe auch noch einige neuwertige Fox-Trikots, die mir ... nun ja... nicht mehr passen.


----------



## shield (6. Oktober 2020)

Triple F schrieb:


> Passt die Anschrift?
> 
> *MTB-Club Karlsruhe e.V.*
> Rhode-Island-Allee 1
> ...


ja - das ist die aktuelle anschrift!


----------



## Triple F (8. Oktober 2020)

shield schrieb:


> ja - das ist die aktuelle anschrift!



unterwegs


----------



## shield (29. Dezember 2020)

Verkaufe ein 26" Steppenwolf für eine Freundin:










						Cross Country Bike: 237 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Cross Country Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 237 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Januar 2021)

Verkaufe mein Trainingsrad:






						Cross Country Bike: 313 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Cross Country Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 313 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (6. Januar 2022)

shield schrieb:


> ja - das ist die aktuelle anschrift!


Kommt ein Päckchen an die o.g. Anschrift an oder liegt das mehrere Tage vor der Türe? Habe noch zwei Bike-Hosen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. April 2022)

Habe einen ganzen Stall voll un- und fast nicht genutzter Reifen zuhause rumliegen, die weg müssen.

Wer Interesse hat, einfach ein per PM melden:


Specialized Elimitator Grid Trail 29x2.3 Gripton 2Bliss - 1x gefahren
Specialized Elimitator Grid Trail 29x2.3 Gripton 2Bliss - gebraucht
Maxxis DHF 29x2.5 EXO TR DUAL - 1x gefahren
Maxxis DHF 29x2.5 EXO TR DUAL - 1x gefahren
Schwalbe Hans Dampf 26x2.35 Addix Performance - 5x gefahren
Schwalbe Hans Dampf 26x2.35 Addix Performance - OVP
Schwalbe Magic Mary 26x2.35 Evo Trailstar - 5x gefahren
Die Reifen müssen weg, werden also alle zu günstigen Preisen abgegeben. Abholen oder zuschicken ist möglich.

Gruss Dirk


----------



## The_Ridge (17. November 2022)

Gibt es hier in der Region Interesse an einer Z1 Fr Eta'03?
Zustand: eingefahren im Jahr 16/17 Forstwege.(wiedereinstieg mtb sport)
Die Gabel ist im Grunde wie auf dem Bild vom Zustand.
Hat damals nie gepasst zu  meinen hardtails.(Fully 2016)
Nichts geschraubt etc. ; Wandmontage 18a.(nicht in der sonne)😍😜


----------



## The_Ridge (17. November 2022)

bitte löschen

Wobei:
falls jemand noch diverse "oldskool" 26 dirt parts sucht...
dk iron cross
cmp kurbel
point wadenbeisser pedale
brave sattel
...
räume den winter mal durch. liste wird somit erweitert.
&nein ich muss es nicht verkaufen wegen der Heizungsrechnung🥳
😅


----------



## Saci (20. Dezember 2022)

"Falls du schon nen Löffel hast und noch ne Gabel suchst":







						RockShox SID Ultimate Raceday 120 | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

RockShox SID Ultimate Raceday 120, Hey,  ich verkaufe hier meine Rock Shox SID Ultimate Raceday 120 da ich nach einem Rahmenwechsel leider das Problem hab das der Gabelschaft zu kurz…




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------

